# Project BT stealth mode!



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

Well now that the GLI that I built is finished and out of my garage, I will be starting on my own car. Since lots of my parts went to that car (exhaust mani, IC piping, oil/coolant lines, inlet, etc) I am attempting to get the engine bay to look as stock as possible. I will be building a bottom mount tubular header (sch10 1 1/4) to hide everything. I will run the IC piping under the car, run the stock airbox and stock TIP (not going to anything of course) and some other stuff. Basically I want the engine bay to appear 100% stock, yes I know it's going to be very difficult, especially with my intake mani. 
*Setup*
*Turbo:* Garrett GT3076R 4" anti-surge inlet, GT V-band turbine housing
*Header:* Custom tubular bottom mount, sch10 1.25" 
*Intake Manifold:* Custom big port (Inlet Dynamics







)
*Wastegate:* Tial MVS (The new v-banded 38)
*BOV:* Tial 50mm (version 1)
*Intercooler* Precision 600hp w/ 2.5" piping all aroundlo
*Exhaust:* I will build a downpipe/wastegate re-route 3" all the way to the axle, then it will go down to 2.5" to go to a Magnaflow 5x8x24" muffler
*Tune:* Tapp/Eurodyne 630cc file at 4 bar
*Trans:* 02J w/ Quaiffe LSD, Spec stage 2+ clutch w/ 12lb flywheel
*Head* AWP small port heavily ported, stock everything except Supertech inconel exhaust valves.
The pile of new parts is starting!









I am pulling my head off so I can do some ARP bolts, and supertech inconel exhaust valves. The rest of my head will stay how it is, along with stock throttle body. 
















Will also fully utilize my boost-per-gear setup:








I built the motor last summer, the bottom end will stay how it is.








photoshop







PS by loxxrider, so good.








original








I'll update with pics as usual along the way, i'm very excited! This will be a fun build!











_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:14 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

gonna be sick, can't wait to see this take shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Sounds sweet, but why stealth? Keep it clean? Scam unwary ricers?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

because of KALIFORNIA


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I think it's because of the strict California emissions laws.
I'm dying to wrap my car in semigloss white.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

he's gotta smog and get it inspected in california for registration purposes


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Sounds sweet, but why stealth? Keep it clean? Scam unwary ricers?

Pass CA emissions visual?
Boostin, what is the duty cycle like on the 630cc injectors with the 3076?


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

sounds like an awesome build!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the 1st & 2nd gear boost control is pretty cool... with that and the tire choices, i'm assuming your plan is to autocross and/or track the car?
I hope you'll be using your built car's potential for doing more than just going in a straight line









cheers


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

None of that emissions crap matters, his GTI registered in a different state


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (number1275)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number1275* »_
Pass CA emissions visual?
Boostin, what is the duty cycle like on the 630cc injectors with the 3076?

at 3 Bar, not good.







Which is why I run 4 bar. I was maxing out the 3 bar long ago. According to vag-com's injector duty cycle (Which isn't very accurate) on C16 and high boost (27psi) 630's at 4 bar were getting very very close to getting maxed out.
And yes, I am getting California plates. No more out of state plates, this will be the biggest challenge of the summer/build.










_Quote, originally posted by *MI_canuck* »_sounds like an awesome build!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the 1st & 2nd gear boost control is pretty cool... with that and the tire choices, i'm assuming your plan is to autocross and/or track the car?
I hope you'll be using your built car's potential for doing more than just going in a straight line









cheers


it's just my daily, but there are plenty of good mountain roads around that I have my fun on. Usually track days are out due to school (too busy).
btw I'm from michigan too, it sucks but no emission/smog was nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Michigan plates, now gone.










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 10:01 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Might respray the car white this fall too, photoshop
















[/QUOTE]
OMFT FTMFW!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is it done yet?


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

son of a...haha
jealous. can't wait to finish school so i can tear my car apart. watching this thread too. gl


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Wow! You don't waste any time do ya?? How you can go to school full time for engineering, work, and do all of these wild builds is beyond me







Do you sleep??


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I am going sleeper more than stealth. Shaving the engine bay and getting rid of a ton of crap under the hood. FMIC is black and all stock exterior/wheels too.
The exhasut setup your going to do... how loud will it be do you think? Are you recirculating the wg or dumping it?
What about 830 sw? I am going to run that on my 3076r.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Wow! You don't waste any time do ya?? How you can go to school full time for engineering, work, and do all of these wild builds is beyond me







Do you sleep??

It's summer man! I don't need sleep in the summer.







I have about 6 weeks to finish this build and have to drive the car back down to Socal for school, so I have a little while. Only thing is I need the car 100% complete and reliable, and smog-able so I'm all set when I get to school and don't have to worry about the car. I post on vortex at work, that's where I get my fix.









_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_
The exhasut setup your going to do... how loud will it be do you think? Are you recirculating the wg or dumping it?
What about 830 sw? I am going to run that on my 3076r.

It should be nice and quiet. Might add another big resonator/muffler in the middle. I already have the 630 file and injectors so there is no point going to the 830's. I don't run C16 very often, and if this setup is more effecient, it should make some good power on pump gas so I won't worry about maxing out the 630s at 4 bar. I will however be using a nice Bosch 044 inline pump along with the stocker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
I can squeeze 275/40/17 inside the front fenders (Rears fit fine). The 255's aint cutting it.


This is the craziest part of the build. 275's....will you still be able to turn?








Why you are in the head why not springs and retainers?


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

If you really want stealth, figure out how to keep no intercooler visible up front. Having an awic, people think I just have a nice sounding exhaust on a stock Jetta.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_
This is the craziest part of the build. 275's....will you still be able to turn?








Why you are in the head why not springs and retainers? 

What's the point of springs and retainers if I keep stock cams? The cams will limit how high I would rev anyways, it's not like it makes decent power past 7500 with stock cams, not only that but if the majority of my driving is 4-7k, stiffer springs? Why would I want that when the lighter stock springs will work just fine. You gotta remember when you build a head with stiffer springs, it takes more force to compress each one of those springs, robbing power







.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Do it once for future upgrade, thats if cams will be in your future.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (vdubguy97)*

No thank you.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

me = jealous
/thread


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
It's summer man! I don't need sleep in the summer.







I have about 6 weeks to finish this build and have to drive the car back down to Socal for school, so I have a little while. Only thing is I need the car 100% complete and reliable, and smog-able so I'm all set when I get to school and don't have to worry about the car. I post on vortex at work, that's where I get my fix.








: 

I'm logged in on my blackberry 24/7.. I pop in and out of the tex throughout the day.. Either way.. You get a lot done bro.. Props to ya


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Subscribing to this build now!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Only thing is I need the car 100% complete and reliable, and *smog-able *so I'm all set when I get to school and don't have to worry about the car.

I appreciate what you're trying to do, but you might want to consider finding yourself a hookup instead of going through all the trouble of making your car appear stock when standing in front of the engine bay...unless you're going to make the entire car look stock too (from your post, I gather you are not). 
Only reason i say this is because when I got my mk4 smogged, the smog guy pulled out a mirror-on-a-stick to inspect every underside portion of my car. He did so based solely on the looks of it (lowered, wheels, etc) cause the engine was actually completely stock at the time. What you plan to do would not have worked with this guy.
Or maybe just find yourself a guy without a mirror-on-a-stick







Good luck with whatever you decide to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (20VT*J4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VT*J4* »_
I appreciate what you're trying to do, but you might want to consider finding yourself a hookup instead of going through all the trouble of making your car appear stock when standing in front of the engine bay...unless you're going to make the entire car look stock too (from your post, I gather you are not). 
Only reason i say this is because when I got my mk4 smogged, the smog guy pulled out a mirror-on-a-stick to inspect every underside portion of my car. He did so based solely on the looks of it (lowered, wheels, etc) cause the engine was actually completely stock at the time. What you plan to do would not have worked with this guy.
Or maybe just find yourself a guy without a mirror-on-a-stick







Good luck with whatever you decide to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Right, completly understand. I'm doing this more of the po-po then the smog. I can find a shop that can care less, I'm not worried about that as much as I am about getting the hood popped and the cop seeing shiny things.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Right, completly understand. I'm doing this more of the po-po then the smog. I can find a shop that can care less, I'm not worried about that as much as I am about getting the hood popped and the cop seeing shiny things.









Ah, didn't think of that...carry on in that case! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This can def come in handy, CHP made me pop my hood a couple months ago.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (20VT*J4)*

very nice..i like







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Vegeta Gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (shotofgmplease)*

My TT has no problem passing smogs. i basically put the stock airbox cover (shown) over the EVOMS intake. the blue coupler is now black and the line is below the maf. look up the legalities of an Intake Manifold in our state and you'll be happy.........just needs all the factory nipples.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

This is going to be very difficult to build a compact header. Using 1 1/4 helps, but it needs to be 1-2" shorter than this. Ofcourse lowing the turbo flange isn't really an option as the turbo would hit the axle. Basically going to just make a crappy shorter collector that is not as nice of an angle to get everything lower.










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 10:42 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Looks nice so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

this is gonna be a beast when its finished


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (20VT*J4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VT*J4* »_
I appreciate what you're trying to do, but you might want to consider finding yourself a hookup instead of going through all the trouble of making your car appear stock when standing in front of the engine bay...unless you're going to make the entire car look stock too (from your post, I gather you are not). 
Only reason i say this is because when I got my mk4 smogged, the smog guy pulled out a mirror-on-a-stick to inspect every underside portion of my car. He did so based solely on the looks of it (lowered, wheels, etc) cause the engine was actually completely stock at the time. What you plan to do would not have worked with this guy.
Or maybe just find yourself a guy without a mirror-on-a-stick







Good luck with whatever you decide to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











here is a way to get around the mirror on a stick... put a belly pan back on the car. and maybe even extend it farther back on the sub frame to hide the massive turbo and such. then put factory engine covers on and be sneaky.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

B is nutz, hes like the energizer bunny. once alllllll this is done, he'll prob tear it all up next summer and do something different... and every other weekend where ever he ends up he dgaf!
but I REALLY wanna c that tubular header come out bro that's going to be sweet.


----------



## sshh (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

What kind of stainles steel you are using to build the ex. manifold? (314,321...)


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (sshh)*

god this is so much better than 30million threads about beat coilpacks and vac leaks. haha. do work!


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

the white is CRISPY sonnnn!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (sshh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sshh* »_What kind of stainles steel you are using to build the ex. manifold? (314,321...)


304


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BlancoNino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlancoNino* »_the white is CRISPY sonnnn!

x682986862


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

totally dig the white... good pchop








on the manifold, would you be willing to sacrifice a little performance and make a Log mani instead?
Since you're not doing a complete head, going to a log mani may be another compromise to consider which matches the goals of the build..
just something to think about


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_totally dig the white... good pchop








on the manifold, would you be willing to sacrifice a little performance and make a Log mani instead?
Since you're not doing a complete head, going to a log mani may be another compromise to consider which matches the goals of the build..
just something to think about









No, I don't like log manifolds for a couple reasons. One is runner length is obviously not equal between the inside and outside runners. Second there is no real collector on a log manifold, no matter how you make it. Third having very short runners to the flange seems like it doesn't give much room for the runners to expand/grow and could cause it to crack easier. If I was to do a log style, I would just buy a cast bottom mount and run it. 
I am going to sacrifice a little performance by making the collector shorter. Unfortunately the sh*tty angle is going to have to be, as I have to keep the runners from coming up to the valve cover. If anyone wants to measure how far down their turbo flange is from the head flange (or valve cover, or anything) and wants to post, that'd help me out on how low I can go. I'm thinking no more than 1" below the head flange. 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:17 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

messy/coming apart. Head off tomorrow.








Not pretty (yet) but I figured out what I need to do to make a nice equal length header. 
















and an evo8 heat shield which will be modified to hide all.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

how do you plan on running the ic piping with the tranny blocking one way and the dp the other? Think that evo heat sheild looks a bit out of place and will be a huge tell for anyone thats seen a vw before


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_how do you plan on running the ic piping with the tranny blocking one way and the dp the other? Think that evo heat sheild looks a bit out of place and will be a huge tell for anyone thats seen a vw before

I'll make it fit. I don't think that'll look out of place once the VW engine cover and everything else is there.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

All i can think is this lol.. Squires Turbo System..


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

Yeah son, lovin' it.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Good stuff as always Bejan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see that mani done


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

there is plenty of room to run the i/c pipeing on the driver side. he'll be fine. as for the angle of the collector, i wouldn't worry about it bejan. there are 1400+hp 4 banger cars out there running the same angle. here is an example of a 4g63 with a gt55r/t6.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

That turbo is as big as the engine its connected to!


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

it's even bigger than that!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (kalamaris20vt)*

I'm pretty sure that motor never ran that turbo ^^. If you look for more pictures of it, it was just a mock up for fun i'm pretty sure (I remember seeing a hole in that block too though.. who knows







)
either way, I might try and bring the flange a couple inches closer towards the head. I don't know what is better, putting the compressor side on drivers or passengers side. Obviously if I put it on driver's side, the IC piping is already on that side so it'd be easier to route (the intercooler inlet is on that side) but the downside is the downpipe will totally suck to make, and will be filled with pie-cut and tight bends. If I put the compressor side on the passenger side, that would be ideal for a downpipe, but I'd have to bring the flange more towards the head (making the runners a little tighter) and I'd have to run the IC piping a little different underneath to get to the driver's side cleanly. Then the downpipe would be cake though.
Decisions, decisions....


----------



## andrewandrew (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
and an evo8 heat shield which will be modified to hide all.

















whaaaaaat!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (andrewandrew)*

We get it dude... Your from New York.. So are a few million other people who cares??


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I'm pretty sure that motor never ran that turbo ^^. If you look for more pictures of it, it was just a mock up for fun i'm pretty sure (I remember seeing a hole in that block too though.. who knows







)

either way, I might try and bring the flange a couple inches closer towards the head. I don't know what is better, putting the compressor side on drivers or passengers side. Obviously if I put it on driver's side, the IC piping is already on that side so it'd be easier to route (the intercooler inlet is on that side) but the downside is the downpipe will totally suck to make, and will be filled with pie-cut and tight bends. If I put the compressor side on the passenger side, that would be ideal for a downpipe, but I'd have to bring the flange more towards the head (making the runners a little tighter) and I'd have to run the IC piping a little different underneath to get to the driver's side cleanly. Then the downpipe would be cake though.

Decisions, decisions....

the 4g63 is brent raus set-up, which was new for last year. 
my t4 manifold was built with the turbo coming back in on the head. the runners are very tight. they have maybe ~3/32" between one another. 



























_Modified by 1.8t67 at 10:46 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

I can't run a top mount setup, otherwise it'd be easy. I still don't know why everyone uses sch40 1.5" tubing (like yours above, or maybe it's sch10 I don't know...)
034 uses sch10 1.5"! I cannot believe that. the ID to that is 1.69" while our port exit is 1.37", That's a freakin HUGE jump. Imagine how much the exhaust slows down when it enters something like that. Even sch40 1.5" is 1.61" ID which is still way too large for our ports. Sure having a small step can help reversion but going from 1.37 to 1.69 or even 1.61 is such a huge jump. It's also a PITA to build a tight/compact header with 1.5" pipe. 
Sch40 seems to be quiet overkill too, and heavy. Sch10 1 1/4" on the other hand seems freakin perfect! 1.42" ID, small and easy to build a header from, and lighter. With a good fitment and welder (backpurged, fully penetrated, pulse welded, etc) I don't see why sch10 wouldn't work just fine for daily driven setups. It's also a much better size for our port IMO. 
For medium turbos (30r/35r) I think 1 1/4 is just fine, anything larger than 35r (any T4 flange) I think 1 1/2 would make more power. I'm willing to give up a couple hp up top on my 30r and gain a couple hundred RPM's of spool by building a smaller ID header.
Any thoughts? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

With the schedule 10 1 1/4 I wouldn't think you'd lose anything up top. It is afterall still a tiny bit bigger than the ports on the head... What if you massaged the ports a small amount to match the schedule 10- 1 1/4" perfectly. Effectively smoothing the transition. Then as the exhaust pulses leave the engine and expand through that smooth transition they will still be expanding as they hit the turbine causing it to spool quicker?? Maybe??


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_With the schedule 10 1 1/4 I wouldn't think you'd lose anything up top. It is afterall still a tiny bit bigger than the ports on the head... What if you massaged the ports a small amount to match the schedule 10- 1 1/4" perfectly. Effectively smoothing the transition. Then as the exhaust pulses leave the engine and expand through that smooth transition they will still be expanding as they hit the turbine causing it to spool quicker?? Maybe??

A small step prevents reversion back into the head. I don't know if they are still expanding after they have left the head. The idea is to keep their velocity up to keep their heat/energy in and all into the turbo and not let it get absorbed by the header by slowing it down.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Bejan, talk to Sav about the size of the headers. I know they built larger headers for Kleck's car, and it seems to give him a lot of power up top. I mean they put down 350whp at 23psi on a 2871r, but it was spooling a little later. I don't know nearly as much about velocity as most of the guys here, but it seems like your logic makes sense.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Aaah.. I see.. That makes sense.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Ok mockup time
Moved the flange, and flipped turbo around








Wastegate








As you can see with the new 38mm tial MVS, 1 1/2" pipe butts up perfect to the inlet








And 1 1/4" pipe butts up perfect to the outlet. Or I'm sure 1.5" tubing (not PIPE, they are different) would too








Nice easy downpipe routing
















and IC piping will run by the side of the motor and right behind the radiator.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

here's my thing. as soon as you get on it. people are going to know that its not stock. hell with my car I'll just be driving down the road and hear the turbo spooling along. Also how are you going to hide the exhaust note of a big turbo car?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

As stated in my original post, I will use a stock cat cut at 3", a 3" straight through resonator, and after the axle, go down to 2.5" with a 2.5 in/out magnaflow 5x8x24" muffler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Maybe this is nit-picking but wouldn't 2.75" be better for the 3076? You should get comparable sound-deadening w/more flow...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
and IC piping will run by the side of the motor and right behind the radiator.










If you want even more stealth, you should find a TT cross over pipe. Id send you mine but i left it in FL


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I will build a black ABS plastic box around the IC piping anyways, so encase a cop somehow gets under the car (impossible, too low) it's very hidden. I'll run the bedplate so the bottom is hidden, and from top it's not noticable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_If you want even more stealth, you should find a TT cross over pipe. Id send you mine but i left it in FL









Would that be a straight bolton for jetta/gti or is there some modification needed?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Would that be a straight bolton for jetta/gti or is there some modification needed?

It bolts onto the frame and since they both use the A4, they should be there. Its 3 bolts/side. The drivers side is more visable than the passenger side


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Sprayed the IC black
















Mess!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

sch10 1.25" on the tubes is fine for 35r and smaller. anything larger, step up to the 1.5" tubes. my mani is sch40, 1.5". my aeb exhaust ports measure 1.47" i would not recommend port matching the exhaust ports.


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

The black cooler looks sweet B! Pretty soon the only tell-tale sign on your car is going to be the tires











_Modified by VolksenBoy at 7:11 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (VolksenBoy)*

watching this !!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Nice job Bejan! I'll be watching this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_








totally dig the turbo placement down low.. Wastegate is in a perfect place too


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks good!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk build!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BlancoNino)*

Moved the flange up a bit. A little closer to the firewall but farther from the axle now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








car is on the ground btw, not on jackstands.
























90 degree sch10 1 1/2 is perfect for the wastegate!








Got a nice 3" to 2.5" transition for the muffler after the axle.
















The only sh*tty thing about a short collector, besides the crappy angle of it, is getting a good wastegate tube off of it. It's hard to fit when the collector is short. I'll make it work though. Now just tack up all the pieces and fine fit everything, then weld it up. It will be perfectly equal, lots of room. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 12:38 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bejan, run the TT225 intake manifold, charge piping to the pancake pipe, then coldside to the manifold going under the battery. THAT is stealth my friend







(and also the way my Golf is setup)


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Bejan, run the TT225 intake manifold, charge piping to the pancake pipe, then coldside to the manifold going under the battery. THAT is stealth my friend







(and also the way my Golf is setup)

I would, but I like my manifold and don't want to do driver's side.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Bejan, run the TT225 intake manifold, charge piping to the pancake pipe, then coldside to the manifold going under the battery. THAT is stealth my friend







(and also the way my Golf is setup)

Same setup I'm going to be running, the only pipe you see is the charge pipe. Bejan, you should figure out some kind of cover for the IM too. You could probably make some type of cover for the front of the bay. Just seems like it defeats the purpose of a stealth bay when you have a large, black, intake manifold sitting out in the open.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

technically intake manifolds are not illegal in California as long as they have all the stock fittings, lines etc, but i see what you mean alex.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Same setup I'm going to be running, the only pipe you see is the charge pipe. Bejan, you should figure out some kind of cover for the IM too. You could probably make some type of cover for the front of the bay. Just seems like it defeats the purpose of a stealth bay when you have a large, black, intake manifold sitting out in the open.

Already did, it uses the stock exhaust manifold "heat shield" off our stock turbo. You know that silver rectangular piece? I rolled it into a round shape, has VW/AUDI part numbers on it and all. It'll cover up most of my intake mani.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Already did, it uses the stock exhaust manifold "heat shield" off our stock turbo. You know that silver rectangular piece? I rolled it into a round shape, has VW/AUDI part numbers on it and all. It'll cover up most of my intake mani.










If you grind smooth the welds on the IM, sand the whole thing and paint it with a silver wrinkle finish it would look very OEM. Nice build BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not grinding down the welds.
Narbie powdercoated it wrinkle black for me, I have a heat shield thing that covers most of it that I made from a stock volkswagen exhaust manifold reflector/shield.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Hokai! I don't know how many of you are following/reading/care lol but I'll keep updating.
Wastegate placement








Final turbo placement. Header runners are finished for now. I will send them with the flanges to my friend who will actually build the header and weld it. 








Gotta fit one of these bad boys somewhere. Bosch 044








Under the car is a PITA, I might hide it here, it'd help hide the VF motor mount too... Only thing about being in the engine bay, is the 044 wines like a mof*cker








These heat shields will be painted black but I'm thinking this is a good "Combo" to hiding the header runners. 
















Put the stock airbox, MAF, TIP, battery cover, engine cover, etc back on. Obviously they will all be painted satin/flat black like stock. I really think this is going to work







. 
Two options for intake manifold "cover"
















or 








If anyone has any "stock" heat shields from anything that you think would work, let me know and i'll buy it off you. I can't find anything on a volkswagen that would fit better.



_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:21 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I think option 1 is PERFECT. You're bay will look really good once it's all finished. So are you going to run the stock TIP and MAF? Aren't they only like 2.25"? Wouldn't that affect the power?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Ha, look above at the picture of the turbo mockup. The inlet is on the passenger side. I will run a short stubby filter right at the end of the turbo. K&N makes a nice stubby filter (3.5" tall long) with a 4" inlet. The stock airbox/maf/TIP is just for looks.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Ha, look above at the picture of the turbo mockup. The inlet is on the passenger side. I will run a short stubby filter right at the end of the turbo. K&N makes a nice stubby filter (3.5" tall long) with a 4" inlet. The stock airbox/maf/TIP is just for looks. 











LOL... I'm retarded, please excuse the retardedness. Very cleaver Mister B.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Ordered this one










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:10 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Levi20AE (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Put the 044 in place of the factory fuel filter and use an aeroquip filter just behind it.. Weld up a few brackets and use rubber isolators and to mount the pump then wrap it in sound deadener. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Photobucket took a dump on you... Where are the pics??? I wanna see em!!!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (schwartzmagic)*

sorry guys, you're going to have to wait till photobucket resets (2 days) and they'll be back. I don't have much going on. Just waiting on a few things, and i'll be working all week so I won't be doing much work. The header is almost ready to get welded up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

dood, you can pass visual with the jedi mind trick. Or just say it is carb approved... they don't check.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (buttman226)*

soo happy i do my own inspections LOL.. as long as the car has no CEL on i can pretty much pass it. Looking good on the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

I think you guys will like this. My IC piping WILL be painted black BTW.
Hmm better check my windshield wiper fluid level/reservoir!








Hmm lets take a look?








A HA!









Sure hope no one tries to fill it up with wiper fluid when the car is running (since the bov stays open at idle) water/meth injection at idle and shifts?








I apologize for the pictures not working, they will be back up in 2 days.



_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:21 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Thats awesome, it'll keep the Tial quieter as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Very clever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

OMG!! This bay is gonna be sooo James Bond


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

lulz


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (InstantKarma)*

haha, found a good spot to hide the fuel pump too. It's a very tight fit by the filter, so I am going to mount it inside the fender. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

This build is like owning a dessert eagle and putting a silencer tip lol! So are you gonna putting more fwhp or just same as your old set up?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*

more


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

goal is 500whp on stock cams if i recall...?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg2617)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2617* »_goal is 500whp on stock cams if i recall...?

I think it can do it. Stock throttle body too. Lots of boost and C16 and a happy dyno.


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

haha. i back it.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

neat


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

update B?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nice work B


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

This is a sweet set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg2617)*

Little update, havn't worked on my car in a few days. I was replacing my rotors on my bike and rebuilding the forks so I have been busy with that. 
Finally found a nice 2" to 2.5" transition. This is the only one I could find that had a nice transition. All of the others pretty much had steps in them, this is a nice smooth 2-2.5" transition.








+1 HP








Received the sticker that I ordered for my "cover".
























Pulled the head off
















I'll pull it apart a little later today.
Last thing, I am going to port the turbo outlit a little bit to give it a smoother tranisition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 3:39 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

One more thing for my windshield wiper fluid reservoir to hide! Bosch 044 fuel pump. The blue hoses will be gone btw.
















Wrinkle blacked my valve cover, even though engine cover will be on.
















Pulled head apart, again.
















Sodium filled valves on the left, Supertech Inconel valves on the right


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

hell yea son do it up!


----------



## dubster5 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I think you guys will like this. My IC piping WILL be painted black BTW.
Hmm better check my windshield wiper fluid level/reservoir!








Hmm lets take a look?








A HA!









Sure hope no one tries to fill it up with wiper fluid when the car is running (since the bov stays open at idle) water/meth injection at idle and shifts?










If you're going for stealth surely a recirculating valve would have been better?? Love the build though!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubster5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubster5* »_
If you're going for stealth surely a recirculating valve would have been better?? Love the build though!

How so? It's pretty obvious I my IC piping is no where near stock, and therefore a reciculating valve wouldn't be in the stock location, nor would it be a stock valve (if I was to use a stock DV, I would need 2, one cannot flow anywhere near enough.) Even if it was, I have no turbo inlet pipe, just going to stick the filter right on the turbo. It would be even more piping/plumbing that I would have to try and hide...
Thanks for the comments! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

The BOV should not be open at idle, it should only open when there is vacuum at the nipple AND pressure under the valve. 
Nice stealth build, I like where this is going.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_The BOV should not be open at idle, it should only open when there is vacuum at the nipple AND pressure under the valve. 
Nice stealth build, I like where this is going.









Why is that? I have always ran my BOV open at idle. I understand yeah it's unfiltered air coming in (I don't rally offroad much







) but having the lightest possible spring that is still stiff enough to keep the valve closed under high boost/WOT is what I wanted. It stays cracked open at idle (stock cams, -20 in/hg vac) but it's a mafless file so nothing is affected by it. Please elaborate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the comment btw.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Hiding the blue transition can be easily done with electrical tape; get a roll of the wider stuff and it turns out well (thanks to Murderface): 15 Minute Mod - TIP overhaul


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

apparently they do have valves that operate like that. i think the forge 004 is like that.
and yeah if you are not running a MAFless system then you wouldnt really want to have an open valve sucking in un-metered air, i would think the fact that your car is sucking in that air and running lean constantly is worse for the engine than the fact that its unfiltered/dust/dirty air.
but hey even the stock n249 or whatever the valve is that controls the stock DV holds it open at idle


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I found some good flat black paint that actually sticks really well to silicone. We'll see if it holds out with the heat. It's going to be behind the motor so it won't be seen, but my throttle body silicone coupler is a 45, and i painted it with the flat black and it looked much more stock then the shiny black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

nice B lovin that electrical tape mod!


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

You can buy silicone tape off ebay for cheap. It's silicone so it holds up under heat, and since it sticks to itself without glue, it will last:
http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=454202
I've used some on a tip in the past and it works great!


_Modified by NOLA_VDubber at 3:49 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

I used that silicone tape in the Airforce on f15e's. I can vouch for the stuff, it'll hold up under severe heat, cold, oil, water, hydraulic fluid, you name it. It went by F4 tape (because thats what held them together during Vietnam), but the stuff is great. None of the nasty melting glue dripping from the electrical tape, just plain ole silicone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

You know, I bet if you sanded the weld beads down the mani would look totally stock and you wouldn't have to run that ugly "heat shield." In a way, its "too" stock, you know what I mean? You could easily throw another coat on it...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Grinding the welds down is a great way to weaken it. No thanks. It's fine.
Well gotta get another inconel exhaust valve, I knocked one off the table onto the ground. Made 2 tiny tiny dings on the corner, don't want to use it.


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Well gotta get another inconel exhaust valve, I knocked one off the table onto the ground. Made 2 tiny tiny dings on the corner, don't want to use it.









Billy Mays' Mighty Putty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

lil off topic but not to far. my forge BOV doesnt suck it pushes air out the vents under idle and you guys are talking bout BOV's sucking air sooooooooo is there something wrong with my BOV? it seems to open and close proper under and off boost. well it blows off even under vacuum but like i said, it blows air at idle.


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_
Billy Mays' Mighty Putty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i always find it creapy when dead people try to sell me thngs








on a side not this build = badazz


----------



## dubster5 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
How so? It's pretty obvious I my IC piping is no where near stock, and therefore a reciculating valve wouldn't be in the stock location, nor would it be a stock valve (if I was to use a stock DV, I would need 2, one cannot flow anywhere near enough.) Even if it was, I have no turbo inlet pipe, just going to stick the filter right on the turbo. It would be even more piping/plumbing that I would have to try and hide...
Thanks for the comments! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just think that if you're going for the quiet exhaust etc then personally i would recirculate rather than dump it but that is just an opinion, i appreciate its not really that simple, even if you did use the forge supersize you're still going to be struggling to recirc when you've got no intake pipe like you said.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubster5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubster5* »_
I just think that if you're going for the quiet exhaust etc then personally i would recirculate rather than dump it but that is just an opinion, i appreciate its not really that simple, even if you did use the forge supersize you're still going to be struggling to recirc when you've got no intake pipe like you said.

Before the Forge supersize came out, they sent me one to try. It was a great valve, but I really hated how it sounded/chirped







Once you go TiAL, you can't go back.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_here's my thing. as soon as you get on it. people are going to know that its not stock. hell with my car I'll just be driving down the road and hear the turbo spooling along. Also how are you going to hide the exhaust note of a big turbo car? 


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_As stated in my original post, I will use a stock cat cut at 3", a 3" straight through resonator, and after the axle, go down to 2.5" with a 2.5 in/out magnaflow 5x8x24" muffler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, just putting the cat on will muffle the sound ALOT. I took mine right off again right after I got it smogged.
It's not too difficult to hide **** from the cops, all they are really looking for is modified/removed emissions crap on the car. So yea, hide the BOV and wastegate since they are venting into the atmosphere. Other than that maybe the fueling stuff but those aren't that big of a deal. 
When I got pulled over and had my hood popped the cop didn't even know what everything was and if it was stock or not (my engine bay is far from stock, no covers at all). He even called for a "more experienced" officer to help him. They didn't even look under the car but still gave me a modified exhaust citation and sent me to a smog ref. All I needed to do was put the cat on and get my CARB sticker for my K&N filter and it passes no prob.


_Modified by wheezzy at 5:48 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (wheezzy)*

bobo ass sport JDM
you hack


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Eurojet has some 2-2.5 inch 90 silicone transition hoses. smooth as butter, i have 3 on my car.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (gtiguy12)*

you have 3??? why 3?
Probably made by the same company as this "JDMsport" or whatever.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

What he said


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_you have 3??? why 3?
Probably made by the same company as this "JDMsport" or whatever.








 the outlet on the turbocharger, and both ends of the intercooler are all 2" on my car. my piping is all 2.5" 
I may have jumped the gun on getting the couplers for my car and ordered some from another company, they came in, s hitty quality. I wouldn't use them for condom material.
Joel and Ronnie came through, i recieved QUALITY couplers.
Not this B.S. 3 ply Stuff.
Holla at [email protected] tell him i sent you. F U C oK this blue Shizz.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (gtiguy12)*

I know Ronnie, and this blue coupler that I have is indeed a good quality 5 ply piece. I don't doubt theirs are just as good if not better, either way I'm happy with this.
Looks like I'm building a new intercooler, going with endtanks on the same side, verticle style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_











JDM! WTF!


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

siliconeintakes.com
tons and tons of elbows/transitions.. and CHEAP..
oh.. and they have some intercooler cores


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_siliconeintakes.com
tons and tons of elbows/transitions.. and CHEAP..
oh.. and they have some intercooler cores









fast shipping also


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*

post the pics of the washer fluid/bov again... all your other pics show up besides those... and I want to check it out


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (turbotuner20V)*

Sure

























And as far as the IC project goes, I've decided against it.
Basically a vertical intercooler FLOWS better than a horizontal intercooler. The channels are shorter (obviously, but there are far more) so it does not slow the air down as much going through it. Now becuase of this, it does not cool it as efficiently. I would need a large verticle intercooler to work efficiently, and I do not have the room for it. *I have concluded the added 3ft of piping is NOT going to make a difference. It will spool up a fraction of a second later becuase of it.* I'm not going to go through/explain why right now, but I calculated how many FPS the air is going through my piping, total volume of everything, and how long it takes to pressurize. Now adding 3ft of piping does absolutely nothing. It will not be felt by the seat of my pants.
I am keeping my precision intercooler, and running longer piping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

hate to say it B...


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

that washer bottle bov is innovative, but wackkkkkk


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlancoNino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlancoNino* »_that washer bottle bov is innovative, but wackkkkkk









i told him its going to sound funny when it releases being in there. No one will have any idea whay bov he is running


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jeez and i thought my turbo was low! now please fill me in on how well you cant fit 275s up front...i'm gonna need em too


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I easily fit 255's with -1 degrees of camber, and final offset of 32mm up front. That is with 17x9 wheel. add another -1 degree and I can definitely fit 275 inside the fender. I use ground control/koni coilovers and they are pretty compact. For the rear I use 255's and 28mm offset, I have plenty of room to go IN on the rear, and a 275 will also fit inside the fender just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well I dropped my camera from like 3ft to my cement garage floor, i shrugged it off as I have done it countless times before. I went to use it and noticed the screen/lense that pops out was super crooked, I finally got it working again, it just has a little trouble opening/closing. whoops








hokai! here we go little update for you guys. 
Polished/RED has to go!








Wrinkled!
















Besides putting a screen over the turbo, this was my only option. Should be a very VERY tight fit. 4" opening, only 3.5" long/tall
























hehe








got a nice stubby flex bellow for the wastegate re-route.








Butts up against the outlet flange perfect








This isn't done, but I did a custom molded add-on to my windshield wiper reservoir. It should be blended/molded in and look "OEM" but gives me more coverage for the BOV and for my Bosch 044 Fuel pump. 
















That is all.


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 7:18 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

now i'm not much of a suspension/tire expert...seeing as you're having to offset the camber to fit...will you still have the benefit of a full contact patch?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

255 w/ -1 degree of camber < 275 w/ -2 degrees of camber. Going straight isn't everything.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_255 w/ -1 degree of camber < 275 w/ -2 degrees of camber. Going straight isn't everything.










going in a straight line isnt fun either







just curious....tryin to get my edumacation on!


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

As much as Kalifoinia has to offer me in the way of alternative healing, I dont think I could live with the emiissions laws there. They seem very strict if your going through such great length to hide it all. As much as I like the artistic side to your choice of hiding options, I feel any knowledgeable inspection tech will catch on. Better pick a good one,, LOL. As alway though I love the thought you put into things. If only I could build what I think as well. Oh just get an electric cutout already. I got plans for that and keep the stock exhuast just for noise control. Electronics can be controlled in mysterious ways











_Modified by bakana at 9:51 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## wolfy11 (May 26, 2009)

great work keep it up..


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

i would just buy an aem short ram, take the carb sticker, then put it back on ebay. Keep you from having to get too creative with the intake. My buddy ended up just fabricating carb eo numbers from different aftermarket parts off of different cars. 
Of course he had to do that, as his car was labeled a gross polluter. Smog techs are morons, as long as they see a carb number with an "inconsistency", they don't bother researching the number.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (20aeman)*

OK guys little update
So I decided the throttle body coupler didn't look "Factory" so I painted it.








and now
















Still didn't look very "factory" so I found an OEM hose in my garage off some random car. I slit it down the middle and slid it OVER the coupler







.








Looks WAY more "Factory", i'll hose clamp it so it looks like it's just clamped right on the TB. 








Some pictures of the "add-on modified" wiper reservoir
















And started cleaning up this so I can wrinkle it black.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Im soo stealing some of these ideas


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (CD155MX)*

Little more, I am just re-assembling the head now.
haha the wastegate one is so little.
















closeups of the reservoir, you can't really tell that it's two parts put together, I epoxied it from the back and it looks pretty damn factory. It fits into the engine bay like it was supposed to be there too!
























Not quite dry yet, but it's getting more and more wrinkly! 








Factory axle/CV "shield" is freakin perfect for my filter. It will hide it, as well as keep the air that the turbo gets from the ground, and not from the engine bay/header area.








It's perfect!
















Do you guys approve?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not of the axle cover....other than that...i approve.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

haha you guys will like this...
This is only 1 part of the new exhaust. It will consist of a 3" turboback with a stock cat (16-18" long), this 30" long 3" in/out magnaflow muffler, a 14" long 3" in/out resonator, then over the axle, and down to 2.5" where it will go to a 5x8x18" 2.5 in/out magnaflow muffler.
Quietest exhaust evar! I had to test it out. Hahaha!
















this is why I don't get any work done ever, I just **** around and take pictures of stupid funny stuff, haha.










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 5:03 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

B mine still isnt as quiet as i like it to be LOL


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

sick build, love the stealth


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
It's perfect!
















Do you guys approve?









I love it and the intake mani shield. Reminds me of my model making days where I would grab random stuff to put on the robots.
Transformerish/Mangaish
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Of course I like putting things in places where they don't belong... just take a gander at my sig










_Modified by elRey at 8:29 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

for what you're going for, looks good. laughed my ass off at the bike pics - all i could think of was my buddy's old ek hatch & horrible exhaust.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburg2617)*

Cut up my stock turbo inlet pipe for the lower section encase they decide to look down below the reservoir.








Now I added a piece of plastic to the bottom of the reservoir to hide all that, I don't know which makes it look more "factory"
like this, how I had it








or with the lower piece?


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Sick stuff as always bro!


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

what in the helllllll is going on here, this is the weirdest bt stealth build ive ever seen lol. Washer bottle bov's, stock cat heat shield intake manifold covers and now an axle boot shield as a filter cover......where do you come up with this haha


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

You need to run more vacum lines going all over the place to really give it that oem feel.. Then it will be perfect


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Once again you make me wish I could weld. I so want to try my own exhaust ideas out but it cost more than I want to pay to have the work done.


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bakana)*

omg im dyin here, bejen how much u want to rebuild my motor when i have the cash and the parts lol








im jealous


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_haha you guys will like this...
This is only 1 part of the new exhaust. It will consist of a 3" turboback with a stock cat (16-18" long), this 30" long 3" in/out magnaflow muffler, a 14" long 3" in/out resonator, then over the axle, and down to 2.5" where it will go to a 5x8x18" 2.5 in/out magnaflow muffler.
Quietest exhaust evar! I had to test it out. Hahaha!
_Modified by BoostinBejan at 5:03 PM 8-6-2009_

Hey B, How tight will that 18" long rear muffler fit behind the rear bumper. Of course the 14" version may fit easier, but will not be as quiet. So, how tight of a fit is it going to be? Maybe pics of a mock up?
I'm tring to decide which to buy myself, Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (max13b2)*

May I please have a part number on that air filter?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Where are you welding all the Alum stuff at B?


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

lookin good B you're crazy. get er done


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Narbie rules, and I owe him (money, literally.








) he got me a bunch of stainless 3" bends! wohoo
Big thanks for Ed for getting me the bumper stuff
Picked up the rear bumper, don't mind the tape or any of the un-paintedness of it, it will fit up and look good when done.








I am really excited about doing an angled turndown (sort of) tip, it'll look good. I think 4" is too big, 3" seems perfect.








too big








Gone all weekend, this week I need to build my exhaust, and engineer some sort of turbo brace that has room to flex with the header.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:29 PM 8-9-2009_


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:03 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

So what about the rear muffler B - i.e. see previous post. Gracias!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (max13b2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max13b2* »_So what about the rear muffler B - i.e. see previous post. Gracias!!

Sorry man, didn't see your post. Actually the 5x8x24" long magnaflow will fit under there, take a look with a tape measure







. I was either going to spend money on a muffler and get the 5x8x24", or spend that money for the 30" long resonator and pickup the used cheap 5x8x18" from Narbie. I went that route because I am cheap.







I actually am going down to 2.5" after the axle and into the muffler, 2.5 in and out will be quieter then 3" in/out and it really shouldn't hurt flow as it's at the end of the exhaust and the exhaust gasses have already cooled down quite a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Narbie rules, and I owe him (money, literally.







) he got me a bunch of stainless 3" bends! wohoo



np man... it was nice seeing you again


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

New rear bumper looks awesome, love the windshield fluid idea (and what's inside it







)
Keep up the great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I think the 3" tip is perfect, it keeps the sleeper look; anything more will attract attention


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

No this is sleeper haha:








4 door Golf, built motor, 2871r, turn down tip baby!!! (drones like a mofo though)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Looks good, but drone FTL


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

I didn't want a turn down becuase of the drone, and the non-cutout rear valence is too symmetrical and too boring. I like my 3" angled downturn, gives a little style but keeps the stealthiness.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

It's weird, because when I was on my 2871r with 2.5" exhast and turn downs, I had no drone. It was resonated with a sebring muffler. On my 3071r, I have a 3" resonated exhaust with a magnaflow muffler and dual turn down tips, and it has to be the worst drone EVER. It's gotta be a combo of the muffler and the angle of the tips because it doesn't make sense that my old setup had no drone at all and the new setup drones like a mofo.


----------



## SuRfIn_gReEn (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

hey bejan are we gonna see you at dyno day?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SuRfIn_gReEn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuRfIn_gReEn* »_hey bejan are we gonna see you at dyno day?

No way. My car is no where near being done. The head is still off and apart (waiting on lifers), the header is not nearly done, the downpipe and full exhaust isn't done, the intercooler piping isn't done, the oil lines, coolant lines, any of that stuff isn't done. Finally figured out what to do about a turbo brace, using various heimjoints and steel rods, with the help of zach (volksenboy) and Pete at IE. Mr. Loxxrider had a good idea but he's a **** and it's not going to work. I also have to hide everything and get it all to pass smog.
And i am looking for a house to buy, or rent before school starts. I'm stressing!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Finishing a BT build and looking to buy a house? I should be so stressed


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_I didn't want a turn down becuase of the drone, and the non-cutout rear valence is too symmetrical and too boring. I like my 3" angled downturn, gives a little style but keeps the stealthiness.









full 3" no cat with smoothed rear valance here with no drone. Doesn make black spots on the ground with a cold start up


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

no problem bro sorry about the scanner


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

cool, homebrew is always fun, the tools can get expensive though


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks guys
OK, stock bumper off








New bumper on, fitment is pretty good, will need some sanding in some areas to get perfect.
















This is how I'll set the exhaust up
















I am thinking, since I have rubstrips on the front bumper and sides, I might add them to the rear. They'll obviously sit more flush to the bumper then this.








Thoughts?


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

is taking the rubstrips off the front and side an option i think that looks clean.
either way it looks good. where did you get the bumper?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*

Socal, I'm not going to repaint the sides or front so I think I am going to just do rubs on the rear, i've never seen it done and it keeps it more "oem" looking... (even though it's the OEM r-line bumper...replica...)


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

yo bej, i got a grip of heim joints left over from the last build. hit me up if you need some.











_Modified by Fale at 10:34 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Fale)*

Picking up some heimjoints from Fale to start on the turbo brace, wohoo.
Just to show this is my daily


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

^^ How about the Ikea mode?? LOL!


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

dont do the rubs on rear R bumper, it will look wierd, and i know it can be molded but i would not trust the work without proper clip in

Elvir


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_^^ How about the Ikea mode?? LOL!









IKEA MODE:








Elvir, without putting rubs on the rear, the car won't flow I don't think. rubs on the front + middle, but no rear? whaa?


----------



## B.Magic (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
IKEA MODE:








Elvir, without putting rubs on the rear, the car won't flow I don't think. rubs on the front + middle, but no rear? whaa?










Shave the front and side rubs?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (B.Magic)*

I like the front and the sides a lot, we'll see what i'll do about the rear when it's painted... I'll post some updates later tonight


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

here we go guys, my friend just sent me these pictures, he's ****ing awesome.
Production jig ready
































Equal length, very compact

























edit- rehosted the pictures, they stopped working.


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:26 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

oh my lanta!










_Modified by Haagendaz at 3:20 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Haagendaz)*

Nice Jig a lig!


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Looks Really Good.
Routing the Oil/coolant lines will be short and easy with that setup..

You gonna dump the wastegate back in the exhaust?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_Looks Really Good.
Routing the Oil/coolant lines will be short and easy with that setup..

You gonna dump the wastegate back in the exhaust?

no I am just building a stealth setup with a ridiculously quiet exhaust with a wastegate dumped to the ground. 
Just kidding







, yeah I will route it right into the DP. Next week i'll build the downpipe and will make sure to take lots of pictures for you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yeah, oil/coolant lines will be super easy and far from the heat.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

oh wow so sick. i want to see it when its finished.
good work bejan, like always.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_Looks Really Good.
Routing the Oil/coolant lines will be short and easy with that setup..


One of the main reasons I love bottom mounts...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
One of the main reasons I love bottom mounts...

Yeah, unfortunately no one builds a nice equal length tubular bottom mount for us stealth (and normal) guys, so I did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*








Indeed. I do love my Pagparts T25 bottom mount kit though...


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Will this fit in the stock location on a MKIV Golf (without modifying any thing more in the engine bay)?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Will this fit in the stock location on a MKIV Golf (without modifying any thing more in the engine bay)? 

Yes it bolts to the head, and has a T3 flange for a larger turbo.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Yeah, unfortunately no one builds a nice equal length tubular bottom mount for us stealth (and normal) guys, *so I did*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any plans to be the someone that "builds" bottom mount equal length tubular manifolds?







Im sure the jig could double as a paper weight but that be a waste










_Modified by bakana at 12:18 AM 8-16-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_
Any plans to be the someone that "builds" bottom mount equal length tubular manifolds?







Im sure the jig could double as a paper weight but that be a waste









_Modified by bakana at 12:18 AM 8-16-2009_

I'm sure my friend would be interested! He's f*cking good at what he does! Unfortunatly you're going to have to email me or I'll get banned (again...)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:28 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Cleaned up all my wiring coming out of the cabin








Blockoff plate for the hole in the head, the EGR/Combi valve will "appear" connected
















Assembled the rest of the head, squeezed/bled out the lifters and timed the cams. *Huge thanks to Shelby at SMS for sending me lifters!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:29 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Honestly, I doubt you need to leave the kombi in, and I doubt even more that the EPA guys could pick out a VW-spec EGR valve


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (bakana)*

Laser cutter = collector cheating.
As you can see it needs to be sanded down to a sharp point (on the right) since the laser cutter just cuts straight (on the left).
















Welded up.








Runners all pulse-welded. Works really well for penetrating without heating/nuking the sh*t out of the stainless.


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

Damn! That guy can weld!


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

omghi2u


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow Bejan, awesome work. Can't wait to see this thing get all squared away and running.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Those welds make me want to go out and buy a tig right now! those are some of the best welds I have ever seen!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

Yeah he can weld, sooooo good. 
some brackets to lower the brace for the exhaust, so I can fit the huge resonator in.








3" all the way, then goes to 2.5" right before the muffler.








Most of it is together and ready to go, just need to get the header/turbo on so i can fit up the "downpipe" part of it (all of 6 inches haha)








Then I need to drill and weld 2 bungs on right here for my front o2, and my wideband AF. That way if i am using the open cutout they are still reading in the stream.











_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:29 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

love this build


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

i took part of smog tech classes, got over it when i learned all the bullshiz u have to do to get lisenced in CA, anyway, with the cutout, are you worried about a tech using mirrors? when i smogged my stock 2002 ford explorer 2 years ago he used mirrors and checked every nook and cranny......


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Haagendaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haagendaz* »_i took part of smog tech classes, got over it when i learned all the bullshiz u have to do to get lisenced in CA, anyway, with the cutout, are you worried about a tech using mirrors? when i smogged my stock 2002 ford explorer 2 years ago he used mirrors and checked every nook and cranny......









Cutouts are not illegal, as long as you aren't using it. It will be tucked up close to the steering rack, so it's all good. Won't be very visible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mkay haha just wonderin


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Haagendaz)*

The compressor housing has a super thick casting, and it jumping up to a coupler wasn't the most ideal flow wise, so I tapered it out. I went down 3". I tapered it out to a fairly sharp edge, but there's still plenty of wall thickness that I'm confident it's still strong.
























I had to barely open up the turbine inlet, so I just beveled the edges a little bit.


















_Modified by BoostinBejan at 12:46 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

dang b is this thing ever gunna get finished?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (velocity196)*

Probably not.








I'm going to try and get it running this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

looks great, get her done!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

what grade of tubing are you using ? looks a little on the shady side..


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

The header runners, flanges, and all exhaust pieces, mufflers,etc are 304 Stainless Steel.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

where's the welding getting done? is it by you Bee?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_where's the welding getting done? is it by you Bee?

My friend is welding it for me. He's got some amazing talent (as you can see).


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

schd. ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

My header???
schedule 10.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Today is like port everything I can find day.
I didn't like how there was a step on the oil drain flange.
Flange:








Top to bottom view, Step! NO GOOD








PORTED! GOOD!
bottom to top view


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

you're a nutjob


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

nutjobs are people too!


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Nice work as allways Bejan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*

Ya'll ready for this? 
DANNNA NA NA DUN DA DUNTA DANA NA NADNA NUHNANUHNA
034 head flange port holes weren't the right size, so a new head flange was cut too











































































_Modified by BoostinBejan at 11:13 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

DANNNA NA NA DUN DA DUNTA DANA NA NADNA NUHNANUHNA
LOL nice sound effects Bejan















Oh, and the mani isn't bad either


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

when you see it....

you **** bricks


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

dang it looks huge. is it gunna fit?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_dang it looks huge. is it gunna fit?

No, I didn't measure it, just guessed...


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

omg


_Modified by superchannelkev at 11:32 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
034 head flange port holes weren't the right size, so a new head flange was cut too









This is something you will learn in 4th year Engineering Ethics class but if you are good at what you do,you can spot your design anywhere...whether it is a flange,a joint assembly or a bridge...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

wow, manifold looks cool.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
This is something you will learn in 4th year Engineering Ethics class but if you are good at what you do,you can spot your design anywhere...whether it is a flange,a joint assembly or a bridge...


Was the 034 head flange your design? Not trying to talk sh*t Issam, but the bolt holes were far too small for the head studs. First heat cycle and it would have snapped half of the head studs off. Not only that, but it was meant for 1.5" pipe , not my 1.25 (which actually fits our ports much better) so it wasn't really going to work for this application.
I won't be building any bridges. M.E. student over here


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Pictures are down, i'll just rehost the header ones. I think I am going to just hang it on my wall , yep.
























































_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:00 AM 8-19-2009_


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:30 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

damn, looks good


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*








How much money do you have in that work of art right there? I want one haha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

wow, looks good. dam that guy can weld!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (ascgti89)*

Bej, looks good man, i got your IMs just was a bit busy yesterday, cant wait to see the car all back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by boosted b5 at 1:45 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (elRey)*

SG85GTI (1:00 PM 8-19-2009): eh cabron i cant c the pics man i wanna see more pics man lets see thos epics bro send me some pics man i wanna c that **** loos sick man send me some pics or fix that **** i wanna C IT!!!!!!!
SCROLL UP ED








So I just went and picked up some fuel line, it was like $4/ft or something, the guy only charged me for 1 foot (I got 5 ft). SWEET!










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 2:11 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

So, this thing clears without hitting the firewall?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey Bej, are you going tho have coolant/oil issues with the wg so close to the CHRA?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_hey Bej, are you going tho have coolant/oil issues with the wg so close to the CHRA?

Well the wastegate tube comes straight down in the center of the collector/flange, so it will be right next to the turbine housing. It won't be that close to the CHRA. Oil will be no problem, coolant I'll run from below so it's far away from the WG. All the lained are nice stainless steel braided lines and will have a fire sleeve over them. I'm confident they'll be fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I did hard lines for for my coolant juist until it was far enough from the manifold and exh housing


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So I built the turbo brace today. I used 1/4" rod and just used a die to thread it, 1/4" is strong enough, but also if the header needs to grow down a little bit, it will be capable of flexing down a little bit.


















Now the problem is, with the brace right here (only spot for it, otherwise the header would be in the way) is that it will obviously "fall" until the weight is directly below the triangle (if it's an equilateral triangle). Now I could have hard jointed it, but i'd rather run 2 braces as it provides better pivot-movement and spreads the weight to two rods.









When bolted to the header, it will pull it up like my hand is doing, and then now half the weight will be back on the header... NO GOOD.








So I added another brace/heimjoint setup. Now it can still pivot just the same, but it pulls the turbo up to the proper position now. In the picture I couldn't really hold both of the brace/rods at the same time while taking a picture, so the turbo doesn't look like it's moved positions, but it can now be rotated up by pulling on the rod connected to the compressor side. There are two perfect 7mm tapped holes on the block that sit the same height as the 2 rods, so it will help disperse the weight. I will gusset and weld the ends of the rods to some plate, and attach it to the block. Sorry for the blurry pic, it was hard to hold the 2ft rod with the weight of the turbo (strong moment for the engineering nerds! haha) with 1 arm and take a picture with another.









It provides LOTS of room to pivot back/forth/left/right and the rod being slightly flexible will allow some room to flex down all while holding the weight of the turbo, keeping it off the header.












_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:28 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

So sick!


----------



## 220BoraT (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

wow!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (220BoraT)*

What... buy stock in endlinks? Sheeez.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_What... buy stock in endlinks? Sheeez.









Swaybar endlinks are heimjoints, heimjoints are not endlinks. Bitch.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Hey Bejan, your photo bucket isht the bed man. Might wanna take a look on page 1.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

Yeah I know, I figure everyone has seen the first 8 pages. From now on i'll upload the new pics elsewhere. Actually here are a few pictures of the turbo compressor exit I ported to a nice smooth tranisition...
Before:


























_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:30 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I can host a some img's if you need.


----------



## gironja (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Yeah I know, I figure everyone has seen the first 8 pages. From now on i'll upload the new pics elsewhere. 








I'm watching this while @ work always... but they have that host blocked!







no more pics for me... 
for the rest, great project!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_So, this thing clears without hitting the firewall?
?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_?

It sort of has to.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
It sort of has to.









LOL. Well, I understand that. How much massaging of the firewall are you going to have to do I mean?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_
LOL. Well, I understand that. How much massaging of the firewall are you going to have to do I mean?

I'll report back tonight once its on. Should have about 2" of clearance.


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

no pictures. not vortex worthy lol


----------



## k2boarder2404 (Nov 25, 2006)

Confused


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_SG85GTI (1:00 PM 8-19-2009): eh cabron i cant c the pics man i wanna see more pics man lets see thos epics bro send me some pics man i wanna c that **** loos sick man send me some pics or fix that **** i wanna C IT!!!!!!!
SCROLL UP ED








_Modified by BoostinBejan at 2:11 PM 8-19-2009_

lol 








weak tho i wanna c the pics here


_Modified by SG85GTI at 12:10 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (SG85GTI)*

Thanks for the 7 in the morning thread size infos today! haha
We managed to get the 50 trim on in time. 
Can't wait to see more pics of yours. Bash that firewall in son!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (loxxrider)*

That is one sick manifold. I especially like the longer runners...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (schwartzmagic)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
some progress... Got all of the coolant and oil lines done. Oil drain = AN -12 BABY! haha it's so huge, i drilled out the flanges so it matches. I sure as hell won't be having oil drain problems, LOL. Over $250 worth of fittings/lines here...
















I prefer the banjo bolts with the 8mm hex. Easier to get to when it's on the turbo.









Wastegate is on








Inside the collector is welded
















Went down to Dinan to use their huge belt sander. Nice and flat







.









Picked up a new heat shield. brand new VR6 heat shield...








There's over 2" of clearance to the firewall, which is good.
Without:








If I go this route, I'll build an "add on" below it all the way to the head.








Or go this way:








Started the downpipe. It's gonna be pretty tight, so some JDM pie-cuts are nesessary <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0">.








Finished the IC piping, will weld it up tomorrow (with some help). I got battle wounded so I'm done for the night.




_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:36 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*









*FTW!!!! THat looks great!! Honest officer it's stock*









_Modified by CD155MX at 10:11 PM 8-21-2009_


_Modified by CD155MX at 11:01 AM 8-22-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (CD155MX)*

ya i like that option too


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_










Oh my Lanta!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Haagendaz)*

What you gonna do with the heater lines?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (CD155MX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CD155MX* »_








*FTW!!!! THat looks great!! Honest officer is stock*









_Modified by CD155MX at 10:11 PM 8-21-2009_

x2, ultra sleeper style

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_What you gonna do with the heater lines?

Cut and move them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Nice Effing work bro!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (brookrock)*

Little update, been lagging a little bit. The wastegate re-route is a little tougher then I thought it was going to be, I cheated a couple times and used some cheater bends... Pie-cut downpipe is about done.

























As you can see the cutout is not visible at all from the passenger side (most likely the side a cop will look under if pulled over, as traffic is on the driver's side) and it's tucked up pretty good. Even though it won't be open on the street, that'll keep me out of answering questions why I have it...
























Cut the hole with a plasma cutter








Then cleaned it up a bit








Also I come pretty close to dying just about every day as I normally have my car on like 15 2x4's stacked up to get it in the air (so the rear axle is under load and I know where the suspension and front axles are when i'm doing exhaust and stuff).
Bought 2 of these








and made 2 of these








Then got some of this. Sweet.








That's it for now


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:15 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_








How is this beer? Saw it last night at the market and was tempted to try it.. but then realized it was $9 for a six pack







It also looked like it would be ridiculously sweet..


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (transient_analysis)*

man, these red x's are killing me... I want to see what's going on!


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (transient_analysis)*

real beer cost $15/six pack and is 7-12% alcohol


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (turbotuner20V)*

We brew our own beer, and it is 9-10% alc, and much cheaper then sam adams. Stuff is good though.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Cherry wheat's pretty good. I can't drink more than a few of them at once though.


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_We brew our own beer, and it is 9-10% alc, and much cheaper then sam adams. Stuff is good though.









I'm a new member of The Barley Bandits. My first IPA should be done any day now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Neisius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neisius* »_real beer cost $15/six pack and is 7-12% alcohol








pbbth.. real beer you get from a tap








Having Stone Brewery on the way home from work is very dangerous


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_pbbth.. real beer you get from a tap








Having Stone Brewery on the way home from work is very dangerous









I went to their 13th party this weekend...lots of crazy good beer


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Neisius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neisius* »_
I went to their 13th party this weekend...lots of crazy good beer























Wish i could have went, just had the 13th last night... damn good this year.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (bmoney 303)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmoney 303* »_Wish i could have went, just had the 13th last night... damn good this year.








damn.. both the anniversary, and oaked bastard were tapped late Saturday night.. sad me







had to settle for their barley wine (11%+ alcohol







)


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (transient_analysis)*

This build is awesome. I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_This build is awesome. I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup. This is a kid to watch.... He's got SKILLZ


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (transient_analysis)*

New turbo brace idea. The cylinders are rubber isolators. This will attach to the bottom of the compressor housing and come off the block. The rubber isolators will give it plenty of room to move around.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

I like the idea..
I vote for moving the "isolators" from the turbo end to the engine end.. and on the engine end use something like an engine mount.. some sort of urethane disk maybe? 2" diameter??


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_I like the idea..
I vote for moving the "isolators" from the turbo end to the engine end.. and on the engine end use something like an engine mount.. some sort of urethane disk maybe? 2" diameter??

Why? if it's at the engine side, all the weight will already be pushing it down and it won't be able to flex down too much more. Same with going out, it will be hard to move. This is the cold side, and a heat shield will cover them to protect them. I think this is going to work, if not then back to the drawing board


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_New turbo brace idea. The cylinders are rubber isolators. This will attach to the bottom of the compressor housing and come off the block. The rubber isolators will give it plenty of room to move around.

Bejan,
with a hemi-joint you do have play in an assembly.When a turbo manifold expands it is in the microns not enough to warrant a "rubber shock"
What you have developed/prototyped defeats the whole purpose of a brace.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Bejan,
with a hemi-joint you do have play in an assembly.When a turbo manifold expands it is in the microns not enough to warrant a "rubber shock"
What you have developed/prototyped defeats the whole purpose of a brace.

Heimjoints do not compress or expand. So sure, my heimjoint would pivot letting the turbo out towards the firewall, but how would it let the header grow down? Not going to happen. Defeats the whole purpose? Well lets see, the purpose is to relieve weight from the header, I think this is doing it's purpose well, as long as it can move/grow with the header.
Here was the next idea, I think i'm going to go with the first one though.










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:09 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Bejan,
with a hemi-joint you do have play in an assembly.When a turbo manifold expands it is in the microns not enough to warrant a "rubber shock"
What you have developed/prototyped defeats the whole purpose of a brace.
 A hemi joint?? Is that a place where Chrysler enthusiasts hang out??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Heimjoints do not compress or expand. So sure, my heimjoint would pivot letting the turbo out towards the firewall, but how would it let the header grow down?

Just incase you missed it Bejan...

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_When a turbo manifold expands it is in the microns

It is not like @ 1000 rpm's your turbine housing is 50mm from the firewall and @ 7000 rpm's it is 10mm from the firewall...if that were the case there would be expansion joints in every single automotive part in your engine bay.
By building a bottom mount manifold you have allready relieved some of the "stress" off the header in comparison to a top mount.
Whatever the case good luck


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Just incase you missed it Bejan...

It is not like @ 1000 rpm's your turbine housing is 50mm from the firewall and @ 7000 rpm's it is 10mm from the firewall...if that were the case there would be expansion joints in every single automotive part in your engine bay.
By building a bottom mount manifold you have allready relieved some of the "stress" off the header in comparison to a top mount.
Whatever the case good luck









You're right, it's definitely relieving some stress as it's not pushing down on a header trying to grow "up". Now at the same time, I don't think these rubber isolators are going to stop the movement of the header. Atleast when the header has grows more then a few microns, that's when the weight/pressure of the brace will have changed, and i am confident these rubber pieces will indeed move when enough pressure from the header is on them. Time will tell, appreciate it the comment.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

over thought like a sumbich in this build!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I built the turbo brace today, but I am not going to post pictures because it is currently made out of cardboard. I have exhaust to finish up tonight and tomorrow. Maybe i'll build it on sunday.
Couple pics









I have these tiny holes in a few of the cam lobes.. Weirdest thing I have ever seen...








Finished IC piping


















_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:17 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
I have these tiny holes in a few of the cam lobes.. Weirdest thing I have ever seen...










Manufacturing Defect








Edit: Willing to bet something else will break before this has any effect on anything at all...


_Modified by VolksenBoy at 6:12 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you buy solid works? or do you have access to it at work or something?
those drawings are pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JakeAKAHarryPotter (Aug 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Strange cam lobe....


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

I have it for school.








Started cutting and tacking stuff up for the turbo brace.








Plasma cutter made it all too easy, no bandsaw bullsh*t.
















Finished this mess.











_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:20 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

progress!!!
stoked yo!!!
bigg up on ya!!!


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Just a note on Turbo braces. I've got quite a few books on Turbo Engines in F1 cars and Porsche sports cars. All use a form triangulated tubular braces with heim joints for attachment points. Expansion of SS exhaust is not that big a deal. 
Here is a picture of a Renault F1 Turbo motor:










_Modified by Chickenman35 at 12:28 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chickenman35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chickenman35* »_Just a note on Turbo braces. I've got quite a few books on Turbo Engines in F1 cars and Porsche sports cars. All use a form triangulated tubular braces with heim joints for attachment points. Expansion of SS exhaust is not that big a deal. 
Here is a picture of a Renault F1 Turbo motor:


Appreciate the picture but I strongly dissagree. Expansion of SS is huge and is definitely a big deal. Most turbo header's can grow over an 1/8th of an inch depending on length. A heim joint brace will NOT work in my application, I'll explain why. For the engine you posted it works fine, look at the header. It will obviously grow outward away from the block, and it will grow up a little bit (since the flange is above the center of the headflange/starting point). Because of this a heimjoint will work fine. As the heimjoint pushes out, it also pushes up. Sort of like being at the bottom of a pendulum, as it goes out, it also goes up.
In my situation, my turob brace is going to grow out, but as the same time grow DOWN. You cannot use a heimjoint becuase as a heimjoint pushes out, it also pushes up. Now a heimjoint from below will push out and down, but it's not easy to push up on something like that from below, and it doesn't give any room to go down without going out. Going with a rigid brace from below will most likely result in the header cracking at the collector/flange.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Are you planning on going under the drive axle? It looks that way from the pic, but I'm seeing a temporary piece to help mock up?
It would be cool if you could design a tripod-style hanger system that would have an integrated spring, to allow movement along a specific axis to allow a constant tension to counteract the weight of the turbo. That would be sweet!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Are you planning on going under the drive axle? It looks that way from the pic, but I'm seeing a temporary piece to help mock up?
It would be cool if you could design a tripod-style hanger system that would have an integrated spring, to allow movement along a specific axis to allow a constant tension to counteract the weight of the turbo. That would be sweet!

The only thing that I don't like about a spring, is it might cause constant vibrations/forces up/down/up/down/up/down/up/down, etc...
Yep under the axle, the turbo hangs really, really low. I'll finish the turbo brace today, it'll make much more sense when it's done.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
The only thing that I don't like about a spring, is it might cause constant vibrations/forces up/down/up/down/up/down/up/down, etc...
Yep under the axle, the turbo hangs really, really low. I'll finish the turbo brace today, it'll make much more sense when it's done.









Well..whatever method you choose for a brace, it's smart thinking to use one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hmmm..just thought of something else. What about a small high pressure gas strut? Like a trunk support strut. Might be an idea to try if the idolaters don't work??


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chickenman35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chickenman35* »_
Well..whatever method you choose for a brace, it's smart thinking to use one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hmmm..just thought of something else. What about a small high pressure gas strut? Like a trunk support strut. Might be an idea to try if the idolaters don't work??

Loxxrider and I were talking about one of those struts haha. There's not enough movement to really use one of those. The rubber isolators will work, I am sure of it.







I will report back tonight after I fab more of it.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Probably too late to help. But Datsun 1200's ( 1970 to 1973 ) had a very nice rectangular mount. Approx 2" square. If you want to go to a single rubber mount solution, this may do the trick.
Nissan part # 11223-H1000


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Didn't do too much today, I will finish the turbo brace up tomorrow, turn the Cat cams down 1mm tomorrow, and try and finish the exhaust. Then get this bitch running.



























_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:22 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## turboquat (Sep 17, 2007)

Just found this thread, everything looks amazing. Lots of thought put into it. Best part is your making it look as stock as possible, which really its soo much more. Big thumbs up to you. Will have to keep my eye out in San Jo when you get this running.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (turboquat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboquat* »_Just found this thread, everything looks amazing. Lots of thought put into it. Best part is your making it look as stock as possible, which really its soo much more. Big thumbs up to you. Will have to keep my eye out in San Jo when you get this running. 

Thanks man, unfortunately I'm heading back down to Socal for school in 2 weeks.


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Didn't do too much today, I will finish the turbo brace up tomorrow, turn the Cat cams down 1mm tomorrow, and try and finish the exhaust. Then get this bitch running.


Thought you were going with stock cams??? Che cazzo???
Westcoast IPA to ya







!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bmoney 303)*

I was, but I had a set of cat cams, and this and that happened, and blah blah long story short, they are going in this car.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

we may have different opinions on things but you never fail at producing amazing stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to an awsome build


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_we may have different opinions on things but you never fail at producing amazing stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to an awsome build

I had a feeling you were going to start sh*ttalking this build. Thank you I appreciate it. We can agree to disagree on things.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

are you not worried about the brace flexing a little on the small flat end? or is the material strong enough to hold up.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_are you not worried about the brace flexing a little on the small flat end? or is the material strong enough to hold up.

eh it's 1/8th inch. It's not quite done, there's one more piece that comes out but yeah it might flex a little bit. The rubber isolators will absorb most of it but we'll see. If I have to I will add a detachable brace that runs across the top of it over the axle. We'll find out tomorrow







.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

So I did the Nictric Acid Passivation Bath to the header. Basically heat 20% vol. nitric acid with DI water to 120 degrees (F) and put the header in for 30 minutes... It passivates the stainless steel so when removed, it creates an oxidation protective layer and really actually becomes "stainless". We'll see in 6 months how well the bath worked, by looking to see if there is any surface corrosion/rust like most of the 304 ss headers.

























Unfortunately it got rid of all the purdy colors. 
Before








after








The brace is just about done too, i just hung the turbo on it and it held its weight just fine, but if i push down lightly, itll easily compress the rubber no matter what direction I push. This brace is definitely going to work! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Tomorrow I will turn down the cat cams, finish the exhaust and brace, and hopefully Wed get it running and smog this thing












_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:27 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Good luck with the smog thing bro.. My buddy lives in Huntington Beach and litteraly swaps his entire engine out of his subie for a 100% stock setup just to pass smog.. Glad I live in PA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway the build is looking fantastic! I hope the kitty cats don't give you too much trouble this time...


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_









_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:38 PM 8-31-2009_
 
^^ is the sechs


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

sorry to highjack but what the smaller turbo looking thing (near bottom of block, driven thruogh a shaft by a belt) on this motor? it's a compressor of some sort, but for what??








awesome build by the way, can't wait to see her done....


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (redeye)*

External oil pump, dry sump


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Dude, u should have let me know u were going to do a Nitric bath. I've got that **** by the gallon at the shop. I'm gunna swing by your pad some time this week.........possibly in the "new" project.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Damn dude everytime I read this thread there is something new/crazy/way-creative going on (I've NEVER heard of the nitric acid bath), and the whole project looks so well-done; if you fail emissions and can't get them to pass you just f**king move


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Thanks man, appreciate it. It's been a pretty fun build and should make some decent power. I'm excited to drive it with the header compared to my kinetic cast manifold.


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (redeye)*

one more thing, isn't rain going to be an issue with your intake so low??


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (redeye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redeye* »_one more thing, isn't rain going to be an issue with your intake so low??

No? Unless I submerge the filter it will not suck any water up. That means half of my block would also be submerged. No, not going to happen.
We also live in California, where there is no rain.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

no kidding, LA is about to burn down


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hurry up n finish


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_External oil pump, dry sump

That's on the lower left of the picture. The small turbine to the lower right is actually an external water pump. 
Back to main topic...


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_Good luck with the smog thing bro.. My buddy lives in Huntington Beach and litteraly swaps his entire engine out of his subie for a 100% stock setup just to pass smog.. Glad I live in PA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway the build is looking fantastic! I hope the kitty cats don't give you too much trouble this time... 

DAMN! Here in NY, I just go to the hood and pay this dude 250$... he had his crazy computer nerd friend make a program that simulates the OBD2 readings and an engine running. Can pass any car lol.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Well my readiness/OBD stuff is fine as Tapp passes everything, it should have no problem passing out the tailpipe. Only problem is visual, and I am (obviously) taking care of it. I want to get the car running this week, if it's open downpipe. I can drive down to the shop and fab up the catback later, I just need to get it together and running. If I finish the turbo brace, downpipe, and turn the cams down tomorrow, then I can put everything back together and hopefully get it running wed.


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
DAMN! Here in NY, I just go to the hood and pay this dude 250$... he had his crazy computer nerd friend make a program that simulates the OBD2 readings and an engine running. Can pass any car lol.


Cali also has a visual inspection that you need to pass.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_no kidding, LA is about to burn down











i cant see 2 feet in front of me, and the air is worse then mexico lol.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_









Are you worried about heat deteriorating the rubber mounts? That turbo is going to get awfully hot.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

No not at all. There will be a shield that will come down from the compressor side to reflect the heat from the hot side. The rubber is good for 200 degrees F so it's all good. The ground is a foot below too, so cool air will be coming up. Even if I had to replace those rubber pieces once a year, no big deal.
So I just got done doing some 1/4" stainless steel lines for work (for Oxygen, very very clean) and have a bunch extra. I'm going to do most my vacuum lines with it! sickkkkkk










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 2:12 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
So I just got done doing some 1/4" stainless steel lines for work (for Oxygen, very very clean) and have a bunch extra. I'm going to do most my vacuum lines with it! sickkkkkk









_Modified by BoostinBejan at 2:12 PM 9-1-2009_

way siiiiick.
i like that idea...
jack move on that one...


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (bmoney 303)*

dang, how have i missed out on this whole thread??? amazing work man, that manifold is spot on and those welds







, i wish i could do work like that haha

cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

Yeah my friend welded the header for me, he's pretty much a robot.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ya brah that **** is tubular


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice Bath http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Don, Appreciate all your help


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_
Cali also has a visual inspection that you need to pass. 

Yea so do we. Thats easy though


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
Yea so do we. Thats easy though









yeah "visual" my inspection guy see's that i bring a car in to him, thats the visual part of it


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*

maybe for the visual inspection you can get everything aftermarket to just show up as a red 'x'















j/k man, but I can't wait to see this finished up and all the pics back alive







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

Honestly most of those smog guys don't even know what they're looking for, went to smog today and the guy said "you really can't have that filter on the end of that hose going to your turbo like that" referring to the filter I have on my SAI inlet hose. Anyway still watching this build.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (Caged_Bora_R1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caged_Bora_R1.8T* »_Honestly most of those smog guys don't even know what they're looking for, went to smog today and the guy said "you really can't have that filter on the end of that hose going to your turbo like that" referring to the filter I have on my SAI inlet hose. Anyway still watching this build.

did he fail you?


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_
did he fail you?

I passed, but gave me a good scare








Also when he got in my car and saw my boost gauge and said "You have a turbo?" I said "Yes it's factory turbo" he said "Really?"










_Modified by Caged_Bora_R1.8T at 8:01 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

Haven't even looked at the thread for weeeeeeks
but now that I see the photos im like DAYUMMMM!! that manifold is fukn legit B! homie does some excellent work hands down!
so you're using the cat cams after all..? lol hope they don't give u a headache.
cant wait to get a ride in this beast AND SEE 2 GTI'S IN THE GARAGE!
VW PARKING ONLY


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

okay quick mountain dew break, update.
Finished wacky downpipe.








Stock cams are in, bolted head on.
Only place I could stick the O2s (front o2, and wideband AF gauge)








My IC piping was rubbing against something and the aluminum was thin in that area...
Filled up








Bolted the head on with new ARP hardware, timed engine, etc blah blah.








Just putting stuff back together now.








You see the block off plate between the Combi valve, and the head?
















I'm about to mount this in the fender







.
I need to finish cleaning up the turbo brace making it nice and purdy, bolt that sucker on, run some lines, put IC piping on, and plug everything back in. I'll report back in a few hours with some progress.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

Great work Bejan!!
Keep going!


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The pace that this project is moving at is epic.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaGetUpandGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGetUpandGo* »_The pace that this project is moving at is epic.

Epicly slow... Bejan should never touch an engine again


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

I think you mean he should never touch cams again


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Wow, nice progress!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

here we go, still need to check a couple things before I fire it up.
Hid all of the stainless braided lines...
























Ditched the silver "intake manifold cover" with the "do not touch" sign. 








I obviously need to re-paint the lower plastic cover, but here is with the cover for the intake manifold painted. Obviously the intake manifold shows welds...









I'll get pictures tomorrow, even looking back there the header and turbo is completely invisible.







Same with IC piping.


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 9:40 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

That is just sick!! With an untrained eye you can't tell that car is pushing mad power!! Looks stock lol!!!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*

Dude. Leave it alone. In fact, throw a hot pink shocker sticker on there. Fool them all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

wooooow mann hahah..you better pass smog!!!! or cough up some cash..im sure you can find someone that needs some extra dough


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*

There is absolutly no reason why I won't pass. Everything looks like it's there, I have a stock cat, all readiness pass, no CEL, it's quiet, etc.
Everytime I look in the engine bay, I just laugh.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I'll send you a sticker.


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

im stoked, you are giving hope to those of us that live in smog-nazi cali, haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

all i can do is laugh. your engine bay looks super stock.
mission accomplished so far.
good work B!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

plug your maf in, and clamp it down









looks awesome (in its own way)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Wow, that looks stock-as-hell, nice work...hope the sound doesn't throw them since the visual is perfect...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lookin good bej!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Oh yeah, SAI and MAF and all that stuff will be plugged in, except the pins will be bent flat so nothing is touching at the harness.








I'm pretty damn sure it will have no problem passing the sniffer, it will be very quiet too. Thanks guys, I'll finish everything up tonight after work and fire it up today or tomorrow.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

That is friggin Awesome! Looks totally factory! Mission acomplished


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*

Put her up on stock ride height with 15" avus wheels... They wouldn't even know what hit em!


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Bolted the head on with new ARP hardware, timed engine, etc blah blah.








ahahahhah.. stock cams







gonna go play with the cats again now and maybe help figure this cat stuff out..
I totally dig the vibe under the hood. insane mad props


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I think they'll figure it out when it does a burnout on the rolling road


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Neisius)*

well I am in a pickle...
I have no insurance or registration (california), or exhaust, open downpipe is all I have finished.
I can't drive to the shop to finish my catback becuase I have no insurance.
I can't get insurance becuase I have no registration.
I can't get registration unti I have a smog-pass slip.
I can't go smog it becuase I have no exhaust.
I'll figure something out. haha


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_well I am in a pickle...
I have no insurance or registration (california), or exhaust, open downpipe is all I have finished.
I can't drive to the shop to finish my catback becuase I have no insurance.
I can't get insurance becuase I have no registration.
I can't get registration unti I have a smog-pass slip.
I can't go smog it becuase I have no exhaust.
I'll figure something out. haha


Now you're deciding to play by the rules?!?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Neisius)*

nah just acting like it.







I'll drive to the shop, slowly (open downpipe) and carefully. Finish my exhaust stuff, then slowly and carefully drive to the smog station, then to the DMV.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neisius)*

x2, just drive there and tell the police you just moved if they hassle you


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

lol you'll be fine. if anything explain your pickle and they'll let you go im sure i mean wtf youre trying to do this right







!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Yesssssss
mission accomplished so far for real man. Good effin job








oh is that my engine cover donation I see?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just drive it slowly to the shop.. if the police pulls you over tell them your exhaust rusted and you didnt have money to fix it till now cause youre in college (broke status)


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_just drive it slowly to the shop.. if the police pulls you over tell them your exhaust rusted and you didnt have money to fix it till now cause youre in college (broke status)









That's the plan. I'm not too worried about it.

_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Yesssssss
mission accomplished so far for real man. Good effin job








oh is that my engine cover donation I see?
















Thanks a lot Chris, I threw you props earlier in the thread when I got your cover,







. If I can trade it for a newer "1.8t" one, I will as that's less obvious then "_20V Turbo_. Couldn't have done it with out your cover.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

you should install a hobs switched wired to the fuel pump. that way it won't kick on until it sees 2-3 psi. it is quite stealthy.


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn, looks amazingly stock. It's sick. Thought you could pay for registration, get a temporary tag, then get smog, then they'd give you a sticker.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (Caged_Bora_R1.8T)*

Did you start her yet?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

trip permit YO....
car can be added to any insurance without registration. you and your pickle..... LOL.
my car sits in storage insured....


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Here in NC you can't get your registration without insurance.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_Did you start her yet?

No.








I have to re-weld this on Tuesday. It was at a bad angle. 








Turbo brace is done.
Bottom section








Top section








Together
















I might build a large catch can down here later, but for now the 2 tubes run from the valve cover, and crankcase elbow.








To keep is factory looking under the engine cover, I used a factory plastic line to the valve cover, so it doesn't just look like I put a rubber hose on it.








Hidden header.








I figured out what to do with the intake manifold cover / engine cover. It will go like this.








Even though everything is hooked up, I can't put oil in it until I finish the oil drain (Tue).


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 1:08 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I'd trim the smaller piece of the brace, that is way close to the other part and might be a source of vibration...an inch would be more than enough


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Here in NC you can't get your registration without insurance.


but you can get insurance without registration...
and B, this belly here in these lines will just fill up eventually with the stuff it is supposed to be dumping.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
but you can get insurance without registration...
and B, this belly here in these lines will just fill up eventually with the stuff it is supposed to be dumping.


you're absolutely right, that is a very stupid place. I'll have it dump straight down.









_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I'd trim the smaller piece of the brace, that is way close to the other part and might be a source of vibration...an inch would be more than enough

It has enough room, it won't touch. It provides a good heat shield for the rubber isolators. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i was stationed in cali a while back and when i was working on my car at the time i went to the dmv and got a 3 day temp pass to drive to a shop to have my car worked on. I went to the dmv and told them i couldnt afford to tow it and they said we can issue you a temp pass for 3 days to drive on.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turboquat (Sep 17, 2007)

wow looks stock as hell. great work. cant wait till you get it running


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

This should be testament to the lengths some people go through to pass visual in the great Republic of California.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

props for a neat build and a SICK manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Gotta admit that sh!t looks stock as a mofo!
Nice work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Thanks for the nice comments!








Finished the coolant lines, put everything on.








I threaded 4 bolts through tight with nordlocks on them. I was going to safety wire the bolts on top, but instead I just threaded some copper locknuts on top, double safety.
















Attached everything for real now, all on tight.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Fantastic Work Bejan


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

^^ you never modded your car... trying be all sneaky aye.







hehe

looks great man when your at inspection and they ask if you have a turbo, just reply in a curious voice. "What's a Turbo?







"



_Modified by coreyj at 11:18 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

this is nuts man! you are insane


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

legit!


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Finished the coolant lines, put everything on.








Where'd you get the braided sections with crimped ends?? Did you have it made special, or is it bulk pre-fab?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

looks like my ATP lines


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

damn, beautiful work...this thing would pass even swedish inspections ha ha


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*

I'd like to know what the smog nazi's are going to say about this beast... havent read all the pages yet but from what I did read, should be an awesome setup. are you planning a trip to a smog shop once your done to see what it'll do? (might be wise...)


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_Where'd you get the braided sections with crimped ends?? Did you have it made special, or is it bulk pre-fab?


That's the whole point to this build...









_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_I'd like to know what the smog nazi's are going to say about this beast... havent read all the pages yet but from what I did read, should be an awesome setup. are you planning a trip to a smog shop once your done to see what it'll do? (might be wise...)


I had them made by a local shop. Not ATP.
the machined bajo's with the 1/4" NPT tapped blocks are from ATP.
Today's the day fellas. I'm just double checking everything, and then will start it up.










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 11:54 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_I'd like to know what the smog nazi's are going to say about this beast... havent read all the pages yet but from what I did read, should be an awesome setup. are you planning a trip to a smog shop once your done to see what it'll do? (might be wise...)


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_
looks great man when your at inspection and they ask if you have a turbo, just reply in a curious voice. "What's a Turbo?








"


thats exactly what I was thinking..
"sir is this car turbo?"
bejan - "uhmmmm.. I dont know, I just drive it"


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_

















You try living here... if he goes now and finds that it wont past the sniff test, then he can do something about it prior to having to go for real. 
edit: and oh yeah... forgot to mention that the same smog nazi's are now after the last safe haven here... the diesel. starting in 2010 we get to get them smoged as well. (other ride is a cummins diesel)


_Modified by steve05ram360 at 12:37 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

smog'n diesel = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_smog'n diesel = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









tell me about it... now I have to bring 2 cars back to stock for smog... visually anyway.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

i thought the only diesels that have to pass smog are the ones that are produced in 2010 or later? kinda unfair to the people that have put thousands of dollars into there diesels..


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

hahahah, you mentioned fair, lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Fale)*

Urea injection = win for technology
Hope all goes well B!


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Updates?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_








You try living here... if he goes now and finds that it wont past the sniff test, then he can do something about it prior to having to go for real. 
edit: and oh yeah... forgot to mention that the same smog nazi's are now after the last safe haven here... the diesel. starting in 2010 we get to get them smoged as well. (other ride is a cummins diesel)

_Modified by steve05ram360 at 12:37 PM 9-8-2009_

oh no... i use to get harassed in cali all the time when i was stationed there with my 97 dodge cummins diesel.. i use to unload on her and she would belch so much black smoke i watch cars behind me pull of the road on occasion.. i wasnt trying to do it to be a *******.. just so happen to do it on certain inclines and acceleration....was pulled over once or twice and the cop told me he wished there was something he could do to ticket me....


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

So I cranked the engine over for a while, until I saw oil pouring out of the oil feed. Then I threaded it on, and started it up. Here's a video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylbM3bALuBs








Then after running for a few minutes, I drained the oil and strained it to catch any crap that could have been in it from sitting open for a while / head off / etc. 








Runs great, I just need to test drive it down the road, then build an exhaust for it.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

She sounds good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

Here's it going down the street. I got on it until it started to go into boost, then let off. It's loud...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9McyPcPIlc
Can't wait to get on it.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

excelente now go passsssss smog


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

if you are going to a state ref to get an inspection/smog, they will remove your engine covers and follow vac lines etc...
when i took my mark 2 to get my 1.8t swap inspected, the guy removed my engine cover and failed me the first time because of a forge(black DV) which was recirculated.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_if you are going to a state ref to get an inspection/smog, they will remove your engine covers and follow vac lines etc...
when i took my mark 2 to get my 1.8t swap inspected, the guy removed my engine cover and failed me the first time because of a forge(black DV) which was recirculated. 

No I am not. I am going to a normal smog shop. After that though I have to go to the DMV since it is bringing and out of state car in state. They go out, look at your car, pop the hood, etc. Instead I think AAA does it, so I'm going to try them. They seem friendly-er.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

yayyyy congrats


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

is your idle changed at all via vagcom? i could be wrong but i think they check to see if your idle is higher than normal and its a fail if it is..
might want to double check that.
sounds great though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

F smog
good luck B!


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
No I am not. I am going to a normal smog shop. After that though I have to go to the DMV since it is bringing and out of state car in state. They go out, look at your car, pop the hood, etc. Instead I think AAA does it, so I'm going to try them. They seem friendly-er.










ouch, I was un-aware of this being an out of state car... you may have problems @ the dmv... If you can double check to make sure ALL of the emissions equipment is in place you maybe ok... Good luck!!!


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*

No, all diesels that weigh 8000 or 8500 lbs or less fall under the smog rules, all the way back to 1997 IIRC. I am anxious to hear what happens to the 1st guy with twins goes thru the check. I'm expecting a rejection based on the 2nd turbo. there are alot of guys here in cali running >60~70 lbs of boost, with the amount of effort needed to get there, smogging may be too cost prohibitive and they may license them out of state. time will tell.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Bejan went above and beyond to make sure the car looks exactly as it did from the factory. I'm pretty sure that unless someone saw this thread, they would have no clue what they were looking at.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Here's it going down the street. I got on it until it started to go into boost, then let off. It's loud...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9McyPcPIlc
Can't wait to get on it.








YOu pansy get on it!!!


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Bejan went above and beyond to make sure the car looks exactly as it did from the factory. I'm pretty sure that unless someone saw this thread, they would have no clue what they were looking at.


intake manifold cover??? = flag... should put the stock intake on for the inspection... IMO


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^^^^ agreed i think the stock would be the way to go


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Nah, screw it. I'm too ignorant. The cover will be fine. Time will tell.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

one more reason for me to hate California


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_one more reason for me to hate California









I wouldn't move anywhere else. Lived in the midwest for 18 years, California is awesome. The whole car thing sucks, but with enough motivation, it becomes no big deal as you can see.








Just took it for another spin around the neighborhood. Runs great, zero vac leaks, no leaky coolant, not a single drip of oil, no codes. Today is a good day!
Now time to get the exhaust done so I can actually drive it around without getting pulled over.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

congrats man








Those first drives are super satisfying


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Nah, screw it. I'm too ignorant. The cover will be fine. Time will tell.

last thing you want is your vin tagged by the dmv... think about it... it's a 15~20 minute swap if that.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steve05ram360)*

Like I said, AAA is going to do it, the car's not going anywhere near the DMV.


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Sounds awesome man, I'm glad everything worked out. Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Like I said, AAA is going to do it, the car's not going anywhere near the DMV. 

Toss the guy a hundo and i'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## AaronAnderson (May 26, 2006)

How anal is the DMV in Cali about this stuff? They're going to flip over an intake mani? That means they hire individuals who aren't mentally handicapped?


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (AaronAnderson)*

they really arent as crazy as people seem. think about it all day they do the same ****ing thing. you bring your car in they want to get it over as much as you do. the only ones you have to worry about are test only. dont go to one of those and youre g2g.



_Modified by burkechrs1 at 8:44 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Toss the guy a hundo and i'm sure you'll be fine









Do I seem like the kind of guy that just has a hundo laying around? Full time college student that pays for his own ****, no way.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Do I seem like the kind of guy that just has a hundo laying around? Full time college student that pays for his own ****, no way.

At the end of the day, if you had to... you would. Just like our " emissions " test they run here in Ontario, no visual inspection but a full dyno nox, co2 and HC test.. GL on a BT setup. I get them done under the table right off the bat just to avoid hassle. I'm sure if you ask around you'll find people in Cali that would do the same.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

I will pass the dyno NOx, CO2, and HC test, no problem. Just wait and see, i'll report back on Friday.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

I would pass emissions too BUT, I would need to put the catalytic back in... That involves work, i`d rather pay the hundo...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

you gotta remember we have to worry about cops pulling people over / popping hoods left and right. My car is stupid low, but they still have mirrors on sticks, and are not afraid to call out a rolling dyno.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Damn those cops straigh f'in gangster you guys down there... Nothing like that here, they only do roadsize checks on old cars that appear to be unfit for the road.
I once had a cop look under my hood and tried to write me a ticket since he thought my braided fuel lines were nitrous lines... but after 20 minutes and much explanation of the actual use of the lines he ignored his original concern. Very un educated with VW's and such up here, they mostly know of illegal mods on Honda's and how to search for stolen engines lol
Why don't you get an out of state address so you can run out of state plates and not have to worry about all that ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Damn those cops straigh f'in gangster you guys down there... Nothing like that here, they only do roadsize checks on old cars that appear to be unfit for the road.
I once had a cop look under my hood and tried to write me a ticket since he thought my braided fuel lines were nitrous lines... but after 20 minutes and much explanation of the actual use of the lines he ignored his original concern. Very un educated with VW's and such up here, they mostly know of illegal mods on Honda's and how to search for stolen engines lol
Why don't you get an out of state address so you can run out of state plates and not have to worry about all that ?

I used to run out of state plates. First Michigan, then Iowa, and now all my relatives lives instate in California. It's okay man, once I pass this smog/DMV bullsh*t, I'm not too concerned. The engine bay will look stock enough for a cop.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

We have to get tested every two years... is your inspection a one-time deal or what ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_We have to get tested every two years... is your inspection a one-time deal or what ?

well the SMOG/emissions testing is every 2 years. That's not biggie at all, the whole DMV thing is a one time thing, since I am bringing and out of state car, instate. So I'm going to try and go through AAA instead of the DMV.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Werd, I see now. When you geting the test ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

If I get my catback finished tomorrow, then friday I will go get smogged. Then I'll go the AAA office to see if they can do the out of state to instate registration.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Cali emission sucks!!! Thats what you guys get for not having any snow.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
well the SMOG/emissions testing is every 2 years. That's not biggie at all, the whole DMV thing is a one time thing, since I am bringing and out of state car, instate. So I'm going to try and go through AAA instead of the DMV.

Don't worry too much about the dmv inspection. All they do is look at the various vins on the car and make sure they match. Just some average dmv clerk who really doesn't give a crap. 
Now, a bigger problem would be if they see something fishy...in which case, you get sent to the chp, where the gestapo inspect every inch of your car.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*

Awesome built bro and good luck with smog stuff. Keep us posted.


----------



## BanklesMcGee (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn man, If all does not pan out, I am sure there is someone on here that would let you register out of there joint.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

i dont know the procedure of how they inspect your car...but if they happen to look in your car and see gauges and then look at the bay and nothing is there..they might get a little bit suspicious...idk


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_i dont know the procedure of how they inspect your car...but if they happen to look in your car and see gauges and then look at the bay and nothing is there..they might get a little bit suspicious...idk 

agreed... get rid of anything that throw's a flag... not 100% sure but I think you only have the 1 shot before your vin gets tagged by the inspectors. I still suggest going back to the stock intake. Also, stock cat...
your best bet... double check that all emissions crap is there, all vacuum lines routed per the sticker under the hood, stock cat, stock airbox etc.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

B i think you have the right idea bro. 
Go do it, you'll be fine. your engine bay looks super stock. people don't know a damn thing about vw's man. cop tried to tell me I had a motor swap when i got my hood popped in the mk2....and when lu had to take his car to the dmv they just matched the vin #'s. 
and if AAA can do it, even better! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not fully up to speed on the California inspections and whatnot. Is this excessive inspection due mainly because of all the "street racing" or just the smog air pollution?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

its because of C.A.R.B


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_you gotta remember we have to worry about cops pulling people over / popping hoods left and right. My car is stupid low, but they still have mirrors on sticks, and are not afraid to call out a rolling dyno.

wow that serious?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

never, ever, EVER moving to Cali. Period.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

we got hot women!


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_we got hot *artificial* women!








 
fixed


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_we got hot women!









pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

Well I just went out and drove it. I keep smelling something burning, and I can't figure out if it's just **** that is on everything just burning off, or something is actually smoking/burning. I'll drive it more tomorrow and if it doesn't stop, I'll continue to search until I find whatever is smoking.
It's only set to 15psi, and it rips pretty good. It spools up a little bit later then with the last kinetic manifold. I think it's a combination of the added restriction in the exhaust, and the long header. It definitely pulls much harder at 15psi now then it did before. It definitely pulls harder and harder and harder as i rev it higher. It's a good feeling. I'll crank the boost up tomorrow to 20-22 and see how it feels, maybe get a video








I plan to smog it monday morning, go to the DMV to get plates, then pack it up, and attach the bike/trailer, and drive 450 miles south to SoCal. That'll be the real test







.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Pffffft







Passes icy cold one to Bejan







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

so your exhaust manifold alone made the difference in the higher boost levels?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_so your exhaust manifold alone made the difference in the higher boost levels?

Sorry I don't think I quite understand your question? Made the difference in higher boost levels?
I changed 3 main things. Exhaust manifold, exhaust, and added another 1-2ft of IC piping. The 1-2ft of IC piping would NOT make a difference in spool one bit, the header really shouldn't make too much of a difference.
It's gotta be the exhaust. I can test it because I can open the cutout (open downpipe then) and see if it spools much faster. 
At 15psi, it spools up a little bit later then before, maybe 200rpms later. It pulls MUCH harder, especially up top. Before it would start to taper off after 6500, now it pulls harder and harder the higher I rev it. Stock cams too







.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

are you sure you just arent smelling the oil vapor now since you are dumping the pcv straight out? Its rather noticable


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Yeah I'm sure, i used to pretty much just dump it.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Sorry I don't think I quite understand your question? Made the difference in higher boost levels?
I changed 3 main things. Exhaust manifold, exhaust, and added another 1-2ft of IC piping. The 1-2ft of IC piping would NOT make a difference in spool one bit, the header really shouldn't make too much of a difference.
It's gotta be the exhaust. I can test it because I can open the cutout (open downpipe then) and see if it spools much faster. 
At 15psi, it spools up a little bit later then before, maybe 200rpms later. It pulls MUCH harder, especially up top. Before it would start to taper off after 6500, now it pulls harder and harder the higher I rev it. Stock cams too







.

ahh so its mostly in the exhaust for the harder spool at 15 psi? or a little combination of both? i didn't think the tubular manifolds made too much of a difference on our cars..or atleast that's what i was told. either way ill be waiting for the vids










_Modified by krazygti at 8:52 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Well I just went out and drove it. I keep smelling something burning, and I can't figure out if it's just **** that is on everything just burning off, or something is actually smoking/burning. I'll drive it more tomorrow and if it doesn't stop, I'll continue to search until I find whatever is smoking.
It's only set to 15psi, and it rips pretty good. It spools up a little bit later then with the last kinetic manifold. I think it's a combination of the added restriction in the exhaust, and the long header. It definitely pulls much harder at 15psi now then it did before. It definitely pulls harder and harder and harder as i rev it higher. It's a good feeling. I'll crank the boost up tomorrow to 20-22 and see how it feels, maybe get a video








I plan to smog it monday morning, go to the DMV to get plates, then pack it up, and attach the bike/trailer, and drive 450 miles south to SoCal. That'll be the real test







.


did you use any gaskets in the exhaust past the dp? I had a gasket after the cat that burned for about 2 weeks. drove me crazy until it stopped. never had a leak, just stank.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_

did you use any gaskets in the exhaust past the dp? I had a gasket after the cat that burned for about 2 weeks. drove me crazy until it stopped. never had a leak, just stank.

Yeah I do, interesting.








Well I went out and actually ripped on it. I'd say I lost maybe 200rpms of spool tops, but it definitely pulls harder up top. 14-15psi feels really really good. It smells almost like when you are welding steel, Nothing is smoking though so I'm not too worried. 
The header is starting to turn some cool colors.







It's turning bright gold, and the welds are starting to turn bluish/purplish.
























I cut out/painted a piece of cardboard of where I need to cut a piece of ABS plastic to put down, to cover some of the crap down there.








I don't know if i should paint that header heatshield black (the paint will be header paint, so it will withstand the temps) or leave it silver...
You guys think the intake manifold/cover is a dead giveaway?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i bet it does pull harder up top, iirc thats what a tubular manifold is made for. mostly all topend.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Since everything in the bay is black, I think the header cover is more obvious that the intake manifold cover. I don't see how anyone would think that the Intake Manifold is a giveaway when the rest of the motor looks 100% stock. And the people inspecting the car at AAA or the DMV have no idea what they are looking at to begin with. They just know that a big snail looking thing sitting on top of the motor probably isn't supposed to be there, and since dont have any OBVIOUS signs, I think it looks perfect.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't tell if it's a givaway or not.. I like it.. but can't put myself in the mind of the popo..
I think what bugs me is the lower plastic cover not mating up on the right








what about getting a newer plastic manifold from a toyota carolla, or 2.0FSI and pasting that to your existing manifold? somehow skin it to look like stock?


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

the intake mani cover does stick out i cant lie. take a pic without it for us.
but i dont believe its quiet we always know when bejan is coming....
so you're going to run stock cams until after smog then switch to cat cams?
do you think you created more back pressure with the resonator and muffler and all that maybe made that or a lil difference in spool?


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_we got hot women!









You also got 215







I was thinking of moving sides cause I would qualify under medical law but I dont think I could deal with the smog BS. Ill bet he passes first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Yeah the added mufflers/stuff definitely affect spool a little bit. 
I'm thinking I'll paint the header cover when I'm done building a bracket for it.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

you used rubber isolators on the turbo brace? you think they're getting cooked?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Why not just run an AGU intake manifold? Sure its a compromise, but you'll look 100% bone stock yet still have the large runners
...oh, then you can sell me the intake manifold you are currently running


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (NOLA_VDubber)*

the plenum size on the AGU is way too small. No thanks...








The rubber isolators COULD be burning, not sure. They are supposed to be able to take 200 degrees, I'll keep driving and see if it stops, or see if they dissintegrate.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

I bet they're goners...no way the turbo is only 200*F


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I bet they're goners...no way the turbo is only 200*F

No doubt. They're vaporizing as we speak


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

its not like the rubbers are sitting on the hot side of the turbo. im sure he realizes that a turbo goes way above 200.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I bet they're goners...no way the turbo is only 200*F

Did you not see where the isolators are? They are below the compressor housing, shielded by 1/8th inch of aluminum, near the ground where it sees cool air.
*UPDATE!:*
PASSED SMOG WITH F*CKING FLYING COLORS!!!!!
*15mph Test:* Hydrocarbon (PPM), MAX allowed = 56, Measured = 1
*25mph Test:* Hydrocarbon (PPM), MAX allowed = 40, Measured = 0
*15mph Test:* CO %, MAX allowed = 51%, Measured = 1%
*25mph Test:* CO %, MAX allowed = 49%, Measured = 1%
*15mph Test:* NO (PPM), MAX allowed = 443, Measured = 72
*25mph Test:* NO (PPM), MAX allowed = 730, Measured = 73








Haha the guy asked me if my engine had recently been rebuilt because it came out so clean, I shrugged and said "I don't think so?"
You could hear the turbo spooling up on the dyno! haha


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:58 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

oic, sorry I missed the plate...congrats, those are great numbers! Time to get your CA plates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hahahahah thats the greatest thing EVER!!!! Congrats Bejan! Incredible job on the build!!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Thanks guys, Hopefully all will go smooth at the DMV. I'm going to remove my interior gauges so when they sit in the car to check odometer, they don't get any weird ideas to go snooping around under the hood.








Best part, EGR was blocked off, SAI wasn't hooked up, PCV/Crankcase ventilation was dumping right on the ground, no catch can, nothing. bahahaha


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 5:45 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats awesome.
make em tell you how much OEM WHP you have.... LOL.


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for passin smog and a great build.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Caged_Bora_R1.8T)*

probably one of the most interesting concepts I've seen around a build around here. awesome work, and very thoughtful solutions, I really like the tube-mani. very nice setup.
hope you pass the inspection, those smog numbers are very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

good work man...thats crazy how the guy didnt notice anything...hahahahah makes me laugh everytime i think about it


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

awesome build. i find it hilarious that you have a stock airbox with maf and inlet with a pass side filter on the turbo hahaha mint..
can u see the filter down there? or doing anythiong to cover it up?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_awesome build. i find it hilarious that you have a stock airbox with maf and inlet with a pass side filter on the turbo hahaha mint..
can u see the filter down there? or doing anythiong to cover it up?


This covers it, haha.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

wow nice cover lol
man you deserve a tax cut for those numbers like they do for the hybrids hahahah
good luck at the dmv good thinking about the gauges tho.... 
i gots good feelings good feelings BRO!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

congrats bejan... your half way there.
goodluck


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

wow didnt even think of that. well done sir.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Here's to STICKIN IT TO THE MAN


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

lets hear a sound clip of the exhaust. stock sound and open cutout sound


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (coreyj)*

You've already heard open cutout sound...
Stock sound, sounds stock... I'll get a video later.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

must have missed them.. sounds loud.


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

F'ing awesome sir! Well done, bravo.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW! 
Congrats on passing the sniff test! just goes to show that a properly tuned/setup ride can burn clean.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

hell yea bejan did it.
damn persians








good ish bro


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Went to the DMV this morning, been stressing it pretty bad...
First thing he does, is walk to the back of my car to write down my Iowa plate, he is looking and looking, and then says "Is this a Honda?"








"Volkswagen GTI!"
He walked around, pops the hood, looks around, closes it up, check the VIN, odo, etc then tells me to go inside.
GOT SOME CALIFORNIA PLATES WOHOOO!!! Take this California car nazi's!








The car is fully loaded up, trailer behind, 450 miles to go. Today's going to be the test.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

you only passed because you brought in a 93 eg hatch and passed it off as a gti


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

thats awesome man!!! and how much power is this putting down?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn B! I told you it would be no problems. Those DMV clerks just want to do their job and go home. 99% of them know NOTHING about cars and just follow the checklist. Congrats man, see you in SoCal soon!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

lmao, yea, all Honda badges are round with VW lettering...a guy at the DMV asked this?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Glad to see this come to a conclusion!
Such a sick buidl, been watching it from the get go


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

lol bejan good work man. i cant lie tho im impressed with how i can hear your fuel pump more than your exhaust as we were driving!
see you 2marro got tons of moving to do......


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love the fact that this car burns so clean. It just goes to show you that law markers are pissed off at the aftermarket community by slapping all kinds of rules and regs on you. I guess they dont want 500whp daily tearing up the streets everywhere. It actually runs cleaner than a brand new car Ha Ha!


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_I love the fact that this car burns so clean. It just goes to show you that law markers are pissed off at the aftermarket community by slapping all kinds of rules and regs on you. I guess they dont want 500whp daily tearing up the streets everywhere. It actually runs cleaner than a brand new car Ha Ha! 

true, but im willing to bet they dont like the open dump PCV system either


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome! congrats on getting this through.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_I love the fact that this car burns so clean. It just goes to show you that law markers are pissed off at the aftermarket community by slapping all kinds of rules and regs on you. I guess they dont want 500whp daily tearing up the streets everywhere. It actually runs cleaner than a brand new car Ha Ha! 

ugh, it is a brand new motor though, so it should test clean...


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_dang, how have i missed out on this whole thread??? 
 
x2
but it makes sense now why your going to poly. hopefully your there when i transfer next year


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Good to see you back in town Bejan.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_I love the fact that this car burns so clean. It just goes to show you that law markers are pissed off at the aftermarket community by slapping all kinds of rules and regs on you. I guess they dont want 500whp daily tearing up the streets everywhere. It actually runs cleaner than a brand new car Ha Ha! 

I say wait and see what kind of readings he gets after a few thousand miles of break-in and driving, a Top Fuel engine probably burns super-clean when it new


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_I love the fact that this car burns so clean. It just goes to show you that law markers are pissed off at the aftermarket community by slapping all kinds of rules and regs on you. I guess they dont want 500whp daily tearing up the streets everywhere. It actually runs cleaner than a brand new car Ha Ha! 


lol and thats without all the smog **** hooked up... go figure.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_ 
x2
but it makes sense now why your going to poly. hopefully your there when i transfer next year

your trying to go to cal poly bro?
NICE!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

just finished flipping through this thread and i've got to admit that it's a pretty badass concept. glad it payed off for you! 
...but the catalytic converter heatshield that's covering your intake mani has GOT to go. you can come up with something less obvious that that.








all in all, great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
I say wait and see what kind of readings he gets after a few thousand miles of break-in and driving, a Top Fuel engine probably burns super-clean when it new










this engine had 15k miles on it. I built the bottom end last summer. 
Pulling the head off / throwing exh valves in, is not a rebuild, so technically when it got smogged, it already had 15k on it.
and my hatch is shaved, so no VW emblem (to your question on the previous page).
Made it down! It was a pretty long trip, 450ish miles? No real problems/breakdowns/nothing. I'll wait till Zac posts up pictures, huge thanks to him for carrying half of my stuff with me in his diesel golf!
This car was NOT intended for how much crap i was towing/carrying/on the roof / etc haha.
Finally, a garage
















Had to modify the driveway a little bit to get it a bit more vdub friendly.








True vw house. BBS RS doorstop.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yo b what city did you end up renting in?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
True vw house. BBS RS doorstop. 










*******


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Diamond Bar! 
I'm at school btw using the internet, so I won't be posting/online till we get internet...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Dang, I'm at school posting too lol. Numerical analysis blows


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

I'm not in class, not for another week. Just using the internet.


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Here are some shots from the trip down. Please excuse my lack of cropping and borders, I'm no photographer


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Now thats what I call a sick daily driving setup.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

haha the picture with my car next to the truck is funny. Since my car is all raised up 4x4 status it's like "hey i wanna play" hahaha


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

and the chase car. If my car would have broken down, this is what would have had to tow my car + trailer with.


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Go Go Gadget Smoke Screen


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Diamond Bar, eh? if i come down to visit my Dad in Brea and family in Riverside area and Chino Hills, i am gonna have to see your work in person, B.....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

I love how the rear bumper hides the hitch when not in use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

can we get pics of the hitch i like the idea... i been wanting a hitch on my audi ttq ffor some time just didnt like the look of the hitch sticking out.


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

It doesn't so much "hide" it as it does cover up the hole that the hitch bolts to when not in use...


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

westfalia removable hitches.....








now you see it ...








now you don't!


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^^^ THATS BALLER ^^^^


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (CD155MX)*

almost everyone has one of those on their vw over here. they're pretty nifty lil ishts.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol at your door stop. 
Props for building a super clean running car. I'm impressed. What kind of gas mileage is it pulling? And where in Iowa were you from?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoopaCoopaCoopa* »_Lol at your door stop. 
Props for building a super clean running car. I'm impressed. What kind of gas mileage is it pulling? And where in Iowa were you from?


I was born in Ames... GO ISU!
33+ mpg on the freeway (with no trailer), 25ish in the city when I'm ripping around.
With trailer and car packed full, around 23mpg.
I drove the trailer to the storage unit with nothing on it, and ripped on it. The car torque steers like a MOFO pulling a trailler at WOT! hahah


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

my average is usually 25-26mpg and that includes ALOT OF 7500RPM 24-25psi runs.. ill find out next friday how the O2M + BT is on the highway on ym way to H2Oi.. last year with my EHR coded O2J i made it from ocean downs where the show was held, to albany, NY on a single tank of gas. right around 400miles


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (jc_bb)*



jc_bb said:


> Ummmm... Bejan.. This looks a little GAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_
And something tells me that your chase vehicle doesn't pass the sniffer with flying colors but your 500 hp Gti does!! Totally awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chase vehicle doesnt have to pass the sniffer. Its 50 something HP diesel. haha


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (CD155MX)*

Well... In PA nothing has to pass the sniffer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We just have to pass obd2 readiness. California is a great place to visit, but I'd never want to live there and deal with the enviro-fascist crap... I feel bad for you guys.... 
Big ups to Bejan for sticking it the man though... Judging by his builds. I have all the confidence that Bejan will do very well at Poly Tech. Very impressive, and well thought out stuff as always Bejan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Bump^ What happened with your new set up? Did you fix the fuel issue? Dyno?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EF9Si* »_Bump^ What happened with your new set up? Did you fix the fuel issue? Dyno?

Fuel issues were fixed with a new intank pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I haven't driven the car much lately, I seem to snap lug bolts on the front wheels when I rip on it. I need to come up with a solution. I picked up a new motorcycle so i've been riding that alot, the car has just been chillin. No dyno, havn't had the motivation/care to really dyno it. I'm certain it's making some good power, but have been really busy with school. 
Lug bolts snapping FTL, H&R sucks.










_Modified by BoostinBejan at 10:50 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## sg97golf (Nov 2, 2007)

man, that chase car is a straight brute. u shoulda seen how high in the air it got when he ran into the rock wall.. and drove home. bahah


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

what did you use to paint the valve cover and resist the heat??


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Sleeper is the way to roll http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI 20th AE #1421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sg97golf* »_man, that chase car is a straight brute. u shoulda seen how high in the air it got when he ran into the rock wall.. and drove home. bahah

That's not Ed, that is my friend Zac with a diesel mk2

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_what did you use to paint the valve cover and resist the heat??











Krylon wrinkle finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
That's not Ed, that is my friend Zac with a diesel mk2
Krylon wrinkle finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

really??? and it holds up to the heat?? wow


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

The valve cover probably doesn't get THAT hot. I've seen them painted in automotive paint before.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_The valve cover probably doesn't get THAT hot. I've seen them painted in automotive paint before.
 even if it does that paint is like 2.88 at walmart lol


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

thats tight. didnt think it could withstand engine temps
looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

just read all 17 pages, time to rest my eyes. impressive stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*

Can i just ask as to why you want it to look stock under the hood


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (victory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victory* »_Can i just ask as to why you want it to look stock under the hood









He is in California. As far as i know its against the law to mod the car a certain amount or at all. thats why it must look stock


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_
He is in California. As far as i know its against the law to mod the car a certain amount or at all. thats why it must look stock









I was thinking something to that effect. I know in cali you need that sticker bullshtt on every little aftermarket part, or they send you to some dumb ass inspection referee.


----------



## Anthony1.8 (May 20, 2008)

^ Plus, stock look with that hidden boost is doopeee


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: (Anthony1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anthony1.8* »_^ Plus, stock look with that hidden boost is doopeee

ummmmm, NO!
only if you are in cali, otherwise, who cares http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Well now that the GLI that I built is finished and out of my garage, I will be starting on my own car. Since lots of my parts went to that car (exhaust mani, IC piping, oil/coolant lines, inlet, etc) I am attempting to get the engine bay to look as stock as possible. I will be building a bottom mount tubular header (sch10 1 1/4) to hide everything. I will run the IC piping under the car, run the stock airbox and stock TIP (not going to anything of course) and some other stuff. Basically I want the engine bay to appear 100% stock, yes I know it's going to be very difficult, especially with my intake mani. 
*Setup*
*Turbo:* Garrett GT3076R 4" anti-surge inlet, GT V-band turbine housing
*Header:* Custom tubular bottom mount, sch10 1.25" 
*Intake Manifold:* Custom big port (Inlet Dynamics







)
*Wastegate:* Tial MVS (The new v-banded 38)
*BOV:* Tial 50mm (version 1)
*Intercooler* Precision 600hp w/ 2.5" piping all aroundlo
*Exhaust:* I will build a downpipe/wastegate re-route 3" all the way to the axle, then it will go down to 2.5" to go to a Magnaflow 5x8x24" muffler
*Tune:* Tapp/Eurodyne 630cc file at 4 bar
*Trans:* 02J w/ Quaiffe LSD, Spec stage 2+ clutch w/ 12lb flywheel
*Head* AWP small port heavily ported, stock everything except Supertech inconel exhaust valves.
The pile of new parts is starting!









I am pulling my head off so I can do some ARP bolts, and supertech inconel exhaust valves. The rest of my head will stay how it is, along with stock throttle body. 
















Will also fully utilize my boost-per-gear setup:








I built the motor last summer, the bottom end will stay how it is.








photoshop <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> PS by loxxrider, so good.








original








I'll update with pics as usual along the way, i'm very excited! This will be a fun build!








_Modified by BoostinBejan at 4:14 PM 8-17-2009_
 
Dude there is nothing more sobering to a southern (high octane friend of the hills) than a foe of the west thinking he has the key to VW eternity.... You will have your work cut out for you as you move toward the southern states --- if thats where your conscience brings you........ I am an advocate of VW advancement even at the expense of a little internal competition... but are you that stinkin fast, to go against the hills of competition







?


----------



## Anthony1.8 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (victory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victory* »_
ummmmm, NO!
only if you are in cali, otherwise, who cares http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Sleeper > everything else.
stock body turbo ls1 rwd civic > gti, ecu flash, bolt ons, body kit


----------



## victory (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: (Anthony1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anthony1.8* »_
Sleeper > everything else.
stock body turbo ls1 rwd civic > gti, ecu flash, bolt ons, body kit

sleeper







does he drive around with no hood, or one of them clear ones?


----------



## Don Pisto (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_
He is in California. As far as i know its against the law to mod the car a certain amount or at all. thats why it must look stock <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">

If you modify anything between the air filter to the cat... you going to the ref


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Project BT stealth mode! (Don Pisto)*

nice build!., ill have to check it out in the sunlight some time


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

This thread needs updates


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump Bump it up! This thread is full of awesomeness for those who haven't seen it...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

This is F***ing cool. Nothing better than passing a smog check with a modified car. That thing runs clean too! The visual test is the hard one to pass. Some smog guys check everything.

Congrats!


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

sick build :beer:


----------

